#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-30
<InHisName> Should one consider using a laptop with server software running on it ?  probably not .  .    .      .        .
<ChinnoDog> for me, yes
<InHisName> So you need to move (physically) the server to various location attachment points to the internet ?  That's not very typical, how so ?
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: are we having the same conversation?
<US-PA-User796> hai
<US-PA-User796> i need one help
<jedijf> ask?
<PennBot> Don't ask to ask, just ask! :P
<jedijf> and then wait for a reply
<US-PA-User796> how to connect notwork connection fegora 14
<US-PA-User796> we have using brodband connection with dhcp
<US-PA-User796> R u there ?
<jedijf> us-pa
<jedijf> oh well
<jedijf> irc?
<PennBot> irc is the same, jedijf
<jedijf> forget irc
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<jedijf> forget ask
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<jedijf> ask is <reply> READ THIS: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3248
<jedijf> ask?
<PennBot> READ THIS: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3248
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<InHisName> testing testing
<InHisName> Bacon man gone already ?
<InHisName> any pidgin experts around ?
<InHisName> I had something weird happen.
<InHisName> One chatroom I could type in, but when clicking on another room tab, I'd go to it.  Then try to type in it and the typing appeared in the first rooms type space.
<InHisName> I finally gave up and quit pidgin and restarted all fine now.
<InHisName> Then when rejoining all the rooms, vbox still had all the old conversation from before the shutdown?
<InHisName> How did it do that ?
<InHisName> I'd like to know how to start in room and continue with old logs still there ?
<rmg51> not really possible with pidgin
<rmg51> you can only show the last saved log
<rmg51> you can find it under tools/plugins/history
<rmg51> only way I know
<rmg51> back to work now
<InHisName> I don't have a tools dir that is tools/plugins/history
<InHisName> no pidgin refs
<rmg51> look under buddy list
<rmg51> you may need to show buddy list
<rmg51> or right click on the icon on the top panel
<rmg51> that has plugins
<jedijf> InHisName: use a bouncer
<jedijf> InHisName: http://sourceforge.net/projects/znc/
<PennBot> Title: ZNC - Advanced IRC Bouncer | Download ZNC - Advanced IRC Bouncer software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<rmg51> znc is in the repos
<InHisName> jedijf: looking at link, what is bouncer ?
<InHisName> ok i c
<InHisName> What is really strange is #vbox had a long stretch of 3 days.  I ended pidgin.  Waited 2 minutes and started pidgin again.  #vbox retained the 3 days of old conversations.  All the others started fresh and empty.
<InHisName> What I wanted to know is how to repeat that event with #vbox where it seemed to 'remember' the last three days anyway.
<InHisName> Not add another app 'znc' or what ever.  At least not this soon, yet.
<rmg51> back to history
<rmg51> as long as it's one big log
<InHisName> how to in pidgin ?
<InHisName> pidgin has 'enable logging'   I see I need to check it in EACH chatroom that I want logged.
<InHisName> Interesting, #vbox was not checked.  Still not sure how it did that.
<rmg51> you should only have to enable logging once for all chat rooms
<InHisName> If I exit pidgin, it now will remember the old log for #ubuntu-us-pa  and put it back when it is started even after a reboot ?
<rmg51> I don't know if it is the same in a vm
<InHisName> Seems each room needs separate checking.
<InHisName> I'm in host.
<rmg51> then it is a vm thing
<rmg51> you need to find plugins
<rmg51> then check history
<InHisName> I prefer separate anyway.
<rmg51> that is the only way I know how it's done
<InHisName> pidgin has plugins ?
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> keep in mind....
<InHisName> where to review etc.?
<rmg51> it will only show the last log
<rmg51> do you have an icon on the top panel?
<InHisName> Yes, just poped up buddy list.   More options there.
<InHisName> ok found plugins
<rmg51> just go through the list until you find history
<rmg51> check it and your good to go
<rmg51> again.... it will only show the last log
<InHisName> ok that is done - it mentioned the check item also.
<InHisName> Ok shut down pidgin.   On restart,  only #vbox has old logs.  UNchecked.   ubuntu-us-pa checked & empty.
<InHisName> I must be doing something wrong.
<rmg51> it's a vbox thing
<rmg51> at least I think it is
<rmg51> if you have logging checked you should have saved logs someplace
<InHisName> #vobx chatroom is controlling my logs ???  now that sound more strange.
<rmg51> not the chat room, the app
<rmg51> but it should work
<InHisName> virtualbox is meddling with my pidgin app ?
<rmg51> if I remember correctly, I had logging turned on when I ran vmware
<rmg51> if you did it right then something is meddling with it
<InHisName> #vbox has a historical bunch of conversation and it is NOT checked for logging.
<rmg51> we don't care about vbox
<InHisName> #ubuntu-us-pa IS checked and had some conversation when I ended pidgin.  Started up now blank.
<rmg51> it is the others that you need to get to work
<InHisName> Same for #gns3, checked, restared and old conv not in new run.
<rmg51> is history checked?
<InHisName> BUT #vbox NOT check and it has old set.  Amazing
<InHisName> yes history checked too.
<rmg51> then it should work
<rmg51> unless vbox is messing things up
<InHisName> I wanted to know how #vbox is doing that, so I could replicate it in other rooms.
<InHisName> So far UNchecked one keeps logs over restart.   Checked ones don't.    backwards
<rmg51> not sure if I can help you any more
<rmg51> no more ideas
<rmg51> you may have to look to see where logs are being saved
<rmg51> usually under purple
<rmg51> if nothing is there then no logs are being saved
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-31
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<waltman> JonathanD: You've really got to restart your ntpd.
<ChinnoDog> I just woke up
<ChinnoDog> I was napping. I'm pretty sure it isn't morning yet.
<JonathanD> waltman: tring to get a jump on tuesday, ya know.
<JonathanD> We got back from camping tonight.
<waltman> Did you get to break in your new bearlight?
<JonathanD> Nope
<JonathanD> left it here
<waltman> oh noes!
<JonathanD> only 5 losses though.
<waltman> Did anyone die of dissentary, or was it all the bears?
<JonathanD> just bears.
<JonathanD> and one fording the river.
<teddy-dbear> I'm still here :-D
<waltman> teddy-dbear: your belly looks a lot fatter!
<teddy-dbear> thank you
<teddy-dbear> it's all the chocolate and cookies :-D
<waltman> and campers!
<teddy-dbear> not me :P
<InHisName> just the bear neccessities
<teddy-dbear> yeah, cookies and candy :-[
<waltman> and picinic baskets
<teddy-dbear> and cake too
<teddy-dbear> only if they have some of the above
<InHisName> Old neccessities:  salmon, fish, honey, nuts, berries
<InHisName> and if you're a grizzly    wild acting campers
<waltman> I think bearlights might be edible if you add enough ketchup
<InHisName> nom nom
<rmg51> JonathanD:  must be sleeping in
<rmg51> so in his place....
<rmg51> Good Morning Pa. :-D
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi rmg51 :P
<rmg51> hi and bye
<rmg51> time for work
<jthan> What do we all use to track website visitors and usage statistics?
<teddy-dbear> magic :-D
<teddy-dbear> dang 11.04
<teddy-dbear> just doesn't like to come out of hibernation right
<teddy-dbear> time to log out to set things right
<InHisName> quick logout & turnaround
<andrew> mroning
<InHisName> Good morning, andrew
<teddy-dbear> o/
<andrew> morning
<teddy-dbear> morning all
<erstazi> morning *
<erstazi> the kernel is now at 3.0rc1.
<erstazi> waiting for the ppa to complete the build then I am going to grab it. (the mainline ppa is much quicker than compiling my own these days)
<InHisName> erstazi: what kernel?   something to do with ubuntu or virtualbox or ???
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here using Cyanogen?
<waltman> All the cool kids?
<PennBot> I guess All the cool kids are doing it, waltman
<waltman> as I thought!
<jthan> Hey - cell phones cause cancer
<teddy-dbear> bunk :-/
<ChinnoDog> waltman: are you using it?
<waltman> I don't think it works on my iPhone :)
<ChinnoDog> But, all the cool kids are doing it
<waltman> some friends on another channel have been talking about it
 * waltman isn't cool :(
<jthan> ChinnoDog: are you using it?
<ChinnoDog> Not yet
<jthan> "not yet"
<jthan> that's like telling all the girls you've got a convertible on the way
<jthan> It /almost/ impresses them.
<jthan> but then they call your bluff
<ChinnoDog> My phone is getting slow and my battery life sucks. I am considering installing Cyanogen for better battery life and so I can monitor/adjust performance characteristics
<jthan> I always wondered why stuff just "got slow"
<jthan> Macs do that
<jthan> they run great for a year
<jthan> then they just "get slow"
<jthan> waltman: ^ can you relate?
<ChinnoDog> Different operating systems do it for different reasons
<ChinnoDog> There is too much stuff going on in the background on android. It might not be CPU/IO priority controlled because it causes the system to lag
<waltman> jthan: yes
<ChinnoDog> There is also too much network traffic I think, but there isn't an easy way to control that
<waltman> jthan: I
<waltman> jthan: ...
<waltman> jthan: can
<jthan> waltman: do you know a solution?
<waltman> Oh, I thought you meant was *I* getting slow!
<jthan> I find it's a hardware thing, honestly. I can reinstall until my heart is content, never seems to be the same as when you buy it
<ChinnoDog> If my phone were rooted I would try lowering the priority of the background process
<jthan> Lolol
<jthan> waltman: You're only as old as you feel, sir.
<waltman> In this heat, I feel pretty damn old.
<erstazi> InHisName: linux kernel
<waltman> My theory on osx is that some of the recent snow leopard updates have increased memory usage leading to more paging
<waltman> true on my iphone, too
<waltman> well, true that I think it
<erstazi> jthan: "not clearly established that it does cause cancer in humans"
<waltman> iphone performance can be helped a little by killing some apps you're not using
<jthan> Yeah - I kill mine each night before bed, and then each morning I reboot the phone
<jthan> Maybe it's in my head, but I feel like I do better battery and performance wise that way
<waltman> seriously?
<PennBot> I am serious. And don't call me Shirley
<teddy-dbear> A study this past February by the National
<teddy-dbear> Institute of Health did find that cell phones
<teddy-dbear> do impact brain activity, but do not cause
<teddy-dbear> cancer.
<ChinnoDog> lol. scheduled iPhone reboot
<erstazi> teddy-dbear: haha
<jthan> erstazi: I know, I know. I don' necesarily buy it myself, but I was just making controversial remarks :-P
<erstazi> jthan: I know, and it is funny
<erstazi> InHisName: and I mean the linux kernel when I talk about 3.0-rc1
<jthan> waltman: ChinnoDog: Yeah, really. I don't know if it's just me, or what.. but my iPhone 4 doesn't last me until bed time whilst using 3G
<erstazi> recently, I upgraded to a new kernel for my n900 and the battery life last much longer
<jthan> Lots of times I drop it down to EDGE
<erstazi> I could go 24 hours and it barely used 1/4 battery
<waltman> depends what I'm doing on it
<erstazi> but still wifi sucks the battery
<jthan> WiFi /saves/ battery, sir.
<jthan> :-P
<erstazi> I don't have it on "intermediate mode" though. I would get better performance with that but I noticed too many dropped packages when using "intermediate mode" because I use WPA2.
<erstazi> jthan: right, compared to 3G
<jthan> Yes.
<jthan> ssweeny: were you the crazy guy with the freerunner?
<ssweeny> jthan, i have one, yeah
<jthan> Still using it, then..
<jthan> ?
<erstazi> ssweeny: do you have a Neo 1973? or the Neo FreeRunner?
<waltman> You know what really sucks the battery life dry?  Angry Birds.
<erstazi> waltman: yep
<erstazi> I play that a lot on my n900 (or my son does)
<erstazi> he loves that game
<jthan> lol. Oh boy
<jthan> I like tiny wings way better
<jthan> much more mindless
<erstazi> haha
<erstazi> isn't that based on wavespark?
<jthan> yes, kinda.
 * ssweeny has a freerunner and n900
<jthan> It's more of an "inspiration"
<ssweeny> should be easy to guess which one i use daily
<erstazi> ssweeny: what kernel are you running?
<erstazi> s/kernel/kernel version/
<ssweeny> erstazi, on which?
<erstazi> ssweeny: both
<erstazi> both are debian
<ssweeny> n900 is 2.6.28
<ssweeny> don't remember what the freerunner uses but it's probably close
 * erstazi is using 2.6.28.10power42 but is thinking of upgrading to 2.6.28.10power47. 
<erstazi> the free hotspotting is nice.
 * ssweeny hasn't updated his freerunner in 18 months or so
<erstazi> btw, t-mobile has a non-contract plan of $50 a month for unlimited talk, unlimited text, and unlimited web (3G).
<erstazi> the deal is with the web, you have up to 100mb of 4G then it goes down to 3G. but with the n900 you only have 3G (unless you mod it).
<jthan> 100mb..
<jthan> that lasts.. a day?
<erstazi> jthan: but you don't have 4G with the n900 (;
<jthan> Sure, but if you did...
<erstazi> so it is unlimited regardless
<erstazi> jthan: right but that is at least a step forward toward how Europe's rates are (:
<jthan> Why bother with the 100mb of 4g? :-P
<erstazi> jthan: I don't bother with it because I cannot use it (: haha
<jthan> How is multitasking with Maemo?
<jthan> Does it suspend apps, or truly run them in the background?
<erstazi> jthan: quite good even before overclocking my phone
<erstazi> jthan: it does run them in the background
<erstazi> I did overclock it to 1.15(??) Ghz but didn't want to do that high. didn't do anything wrong but was afraid of damaging it.
<erstazi> but I brought it back down to I think 860? I am not sure
<jthan> Default is?
<erstazi> even at the default 600mhz, it is "snappy" but you see a difference when overclocking at the 'ideal' config
<jthan> Gotcha.
<erstazi> just wish that there was more ram
<jthan> Just wish it worked with AT&T ;-)
<erstazi> jthan: it does
<jthan> or.. at least their 3G
<erstazi> jthan: it does
<jthan> ooooh boy
<erstazi> jthan: you can use CDMA or GSM with the N900
<erstazi> jthan: I had AT&T with 3G on it and then when my contract ended with AT&T, I switched to T-Mobile's non-contract plan. it is the best deal, honestly.
<erstazi> contract plans are a joke in the U.S.
<jthan> how do you install software on it?
<jthan> I'm being a pain, probably. I could look this up :-P
<erstazi> jthan: well, it is debian-based so you can choose from a selection of GUI application managers (one built in or installer 2 others) or use apt-get or aptitude
<jthan> and can you just put anything on it you want?
<erstazi> yes
<erstazi> personally, I like Faster Application Manager.
<erstazi> but I use aptitude a lot
<erstazi> you will see a lot of n900's for about $600 but I paid $200 for mine, brand new.
<jthan> How'd you get it so cheap?
<erstazi> ebay, some guy didn't list the phone right and it was brand new in the box. it was listed as brand new but he messed up the listing badly.
<jthan> Lucky.
<erstazi> yep
<erstazi> and he even sent me an extra charger for free.
<jthan> Anyway.. Pays me to stick with AT&T.  I'm on my dad's family plan so my voice is 10 bucks, data is another 25
<erstazi> that's not bad
<erstazi> but with competition, rates will go down
<erstazi> what is the temp in SE PA?
<jthan> 90 in bethlehem
<erstazi> nice
<erstazi> it is 90 here in Erie
<andrew> It's 92 here in WC
<ssweeny> 91 in pittsburgh
<andrew> So... just had a bug crawing around inside an LCD screen
<ChinnoDog> haha
<ChinnoDog> How did you debug your LCD?
<erstazi> andrew: seriously?
<ChinnoDog> It must have been a pretty flat bug to be able to fit in there
<ChinnoDog> Maybe a silverfish?
 * ChinnoDog imagines black silverfish outline moving across his LCD
<andrew> ChinnoDog: blurry photo on facebook/the twitter
<ChinnoDog> That bug must be blind by now
<ChinnoDog> Maybe you can blow it out with a can of air.
<andrew> It stopped moving :-/
<ChinnoDog> uh oh. It crawled back there and died
<ChinnoDog> .. or your squished it by accident
<ChinnoDog> On the plus side, if it died and the heat from the monitor bakes it until it is nice and crispy you might be able to shake it out
<teddy-dbear> do bots eat bugs?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: bugs?
<PennBot> bugs are animals and I like animals, ChinnoDog
<teddy-dbear> andrew: bugs?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-01
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> back to getting up early again after your camping trip
<JonathanD> Yup
<JonathanD> I was still up at 6 yesterday, I just didn't get online :P
<JonathanD> unpacked the car, instead.
<rmg51> get your priorities straight
<rmg51> first you say good morning here
<rmg51> then you unpack the car ;-)
<JonathanD> :P
<JonathanD> Sorry, guess I left you to fend for yourself all morning eh? :
<rmg51> I had to take over for you
<rmg51> you started this thing
<JonathanD> So I saw.
<JonathanD> I appreciate it ;)
<JonathanD> Carry the torch, man!
<rmg51> either me or Teddy :-D
<rmg51> ok, back to reading the paper
<rmg51> the main reason for me awake this early
<InHisName> Good Morning World!
<JonathanD> howdy
<InHisName> Dewdy
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<ssweeny> mmm bacon
<SamuraiAlba> has anyone here used Sardu?
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.sarducd.it
<PennBot> Title: SARDU - Multi Boot USB pendrive and CD or DVD Builder (at www.sarducd.it)
<IdleOne> SamuraiAlba: I just recommended http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/  I haven't tried either but they both look to do the same thing
<PennBot> Title: YUMI - Multiboot USB Creator (Windows) | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<IdleOne> that is a windows app mind you
<SamuraiAlba> :>
<ChinnoDog> I give up on Hyper-V. Its limitations are crimping my style.
<ChinnoDog> And, Ubiquity kept crashing.
<ChinnoDog> Ok, now Ubiquity crashes in vbox. Maybe my ISO is corrupt
 * ChinnoDog thinks everyone is sleeping
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you have no style
<teddy-dbear> the bear is awake
<teddy-dbear> the bear just doesn't care :-[
 * teddy-dbear doesn't use or know anything about that stuff
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<jedijf> ntr-user: welcome
<andrew> hi
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: ntr-user?
<PennBot> Wish I knew.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Didn't you say 'ntr-user' is a default nick for something?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: it was the old kejava ntr image default. I know of one person who uses it, but ntr recently announced linux desktops for $35 and i wonder if they were using the old image
<ChinnoDog> ntr-user: How new is your computer?
<ChinnoDog> ntr-user is mute
<InHisName> could be stale
<ChinnoDog> ntr-user is stale?
<InHisName> if it has been three years .  .   .    .    .      version 8.04?   Would you consider that one stale now or modern ?
<ChinnoDog> stale
<ChinnoDog> ntr-user: time to upgrade
<teddy-dbear> time to upgrade to teddy bear level
<teddy-dbear> I'm more active ;-)
<jthan> Who likes Frank Sinatra?
<teddy-dbear> Nancy Sinatra :-D
<jthan> lol
<teddy-dbear> and a cousin of that silly human of mine
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-02
<InHisName> and maybe a few NewJerseyites
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<InHisName> Good morning JonathanD and I thought I got up earlier than usual.
<JonathanD> It's nice out :D
<JonathanD> long run today, I think.
<JonathanD> before it gets un nice.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD InHisName
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> So far only the two of us /// three
<InHisName> plus one (stuffed)
<rmg51> you have to wait till later for Teddy
<InHisName> Don't like dual lappys so early in morning ?
<Bikie> Just call me a stuffed bicycle
<JonathanD> Hello stuffed bicycle
<Bikie> Hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> off to run
<rmg51> off to work
<andrew> morning
<teddy-dbear> morning andrew
<InHisName> off to typing at chat - oops already there!
<Bikie> High stuffed bear from a lowly stuffed bicycle
<teddy-dbear> o/
<Bikie> teddy-dbear: o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o/
<teddy-dbear> :-D
<InHisName> O:-)
<Bikie> ~  __0   _-\<,_ (*)/ (*)
<Bikie> bad insert - inhisname type for me
<InHisName> ~  __0
<InHisName>  _-\<,_
<InHisName> (*)/ (*)
<teddy-dbear> ??????????????????
<PennBot> It has been said that ? is a question mark, silly, teddy-dbear
<InHisName> Silly bear ?? are for people
<InHisName> and trix are for kids
<teddy-dbear> that I am PennBot`
<SamuraiAlba> May the bacon be with you all
<SamuraiAlba> Client called.  Demands I be there in 15 minutes, 60 miles away, due to "hard drive failing" Windows Recovery Virus on his Pawn Shop PC that holds all the photos and dox for pawn transactions
<SamuraiAlba> Friend of mine lives 5 blocks away and gives mee 40% of ALL business cash I send him
<Bikie> Hey baconerizer!
<SamuraiAlba> I told him, "EMERGENCY" rates.  $100 normal, 100 emergency.  PER HOUR
<SamuraiAlba> He just arrived
<SamuraiAlba> He's 5 blocks from Client
<SamuraiAlba> Client aggreed to $200/hr
<SamuraiAlba> AND...
<SamuraiAlba> Friend is removing HD from PC and fixing it on a secure lappy
<SamuraiAlba> Avg scan/fix there is 3.5/4hrs
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<Bikie> Whotta deal, IF you can succeed
<SamuraiAlba> I fixxed that virus before
<SamuraiAlba> takes 10 minutes...
<SamuraiAlba> mostly copying files back from %temmpdir%/smtemp
<Bikie> Oh, so you know the cause, then its easy.
<SamuraiAlba> and unhiding his files in the program start menu
<SamuraiAlba> friend is doing full, "If I find a rootkit the price doubles" scan, just to be safe
<SamuraiAlba> I told him not to double...
<SamuraiAlba> Client was crying and begging...
<SamuraiAlba> I feel bad...
<SamuraiAlba> ok.. bad feeling was just gas :)
<SamuraiAlba> He's also being sued for $150k... Daughter caught a SECOND time downloading movies
<SamuraiAlba> after I blocked em on the router... I blocked BT and a crap load of sites, and pirate bay
<SamuraiAlba> she knew how to reset the router to factory, it seems
<SamuraiAlba> 113 infections on PC, so far...
<SamuraiAlba> told my subby to LITERALLY cut the ethernet cable, and block the PC MAC on the router
<SamuraiAlba> no need for internet on that PC
<SamuraiAlba> any file backups can be done via USB...
<Bikie> wow - and probably more
<SamuraiAlba> he said...
<Bikie> No need for internet, what an improvement on that problem.
<SamuraiAlba> "Why is there C:/Program files (x86)/Limewire"?
<SamuraiAlba> and "wtf is microtorrent on here?!?"
<Bikie> Pirate bay etc.
<SamuraiAlba> *why the...
<SamuraiAlba> ooog!
<Bikie> Seems the blocks were remove quite a while ago.
<SamuraiAlba> CLIENTS DAUGHTER was using PC all week at the shop, since he is now taking the cable modem with him when he leaves for work LOL
<SamuraiAlba> I'm going down there on Saturday
<Bikie> This guy need a 'button" to click and it tests router for factory default.  Gives error if there.
<SamuraiAlba> I'm instituting FULL lockdowns on ALL his WORK and HOME and PORTABLE devices.
<SamuraiAlba> and guess who will be the system admin?
<Bikie> Then another button to install your preset 'default' to put things back.
<SamuraiAlba> _ME_
<SamuraiAlba> This client doesnt deserve admin access on his own tech.
<SamuraiAlba> And I'm charging $600 for the day
<SamuraiAlba> for when I go down
<SamuraiAlba> I'm gonna secure that crap so tight, air wont get in or out of the pc case, figuratively speaking
<Bikie> Until some hacker says 'watch me break air!!'
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> This client is gettng an earfull, as we speak
<andrew> Oh look, a wall of bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> bacon?!?!
<SamuraiAlba> where!?
<SamuraiAlba> Luckily, my service contract WITH this client gives ME, and not HIM, the right to terminate the contract at any time :)
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, Andrew
<andrew> the service contract gives you ME?
<andrew> I feel sorry for you.
<SamuraiAlba> umm
<andrew> Along with anyone else forced to use Windows ME
<SamuraiAlba> It states I may terminate the contract at any time, and he has to wait to the end of the contract if he wants it to end, and I dont
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> just got the joke LOL
<SamuraiAlba> This client makes my no no spot BLEED
<SamuraiAlba> argh
<SamuraiAlba> He keeps giving out his admin password and this crap ALWAYS happens
<SamuraiAlba> I make about $140 a week off of him
<SamuraiAlba> I told him he should make his daughter pay, but she is a colelge student and just lost her job
<SamuraiAlba> what an idjit
<SamuraiAlba> I need to head down there...
<SamuraiAlba> Nao
<SamuraiAlba> ttyl
<Bikie> bye good porkin
<ChinnoDog> Ubiquity is crashing in vbox. I can't win
<ChinnoDog> I fixed it 0_0
<ChinnoDog> hrm. It crashed later on.
 * ChinnoDog shrugs
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-03
 * InHisName wont shrug like Atlas did.
<n2diy> the hard drive on my main box crashed, so I moved the the HD from my backup box into the main box. Everything seems ok except for some of the graphics. I.E. Mines takes for ever to load, initially, and between games. During this, Xorg is consuming most of the system memory?
<jthan> Anyone ever had luck with adsense?
 * rmg51 has had plenty of luck with absentmindness :'(
<pleia2> jthan: I make about $200/yr
<pleia2> but it depends on the year, some are better than others
<jthan> that's decent. I just added stuff today and my "potential earnings" are $24.00
<jthan> So I'm guessing my actual earnings will be much lower?
<pleia2> I don't know about any of their fancy potential tracking stuffs
<jthan> Well, I don't know what site you have your ads on and what not... but I did get 1000 some views in the past three hours
<pleia2> wallaceandgromit.net gets me most of my money
<pleia2> I don't have ads on most of my princessleia.com pages, only on a few
<jthan> People actually click on that stuff?
 * jthan needs to learn how channel and all that stuff works 
<jthan> I'd be happy making $20/month to cover my linode, really.
<pleia2> I've never made enough to cover hosting costs
<jthan> Well if my "estimated earnings" are somewhat reflective of my actual earnings I'll be successful in that.
<jthan> pleia2: plus you probably pay a lot more for hosting than I do..
<pleia2> I just have a $30 linode
<pleia2> (well, I have another VPS too, but I wasn't counting that)
<jthan> "just"
 * jthan is jealous
<jthan> I think I'm going to have to go for godaddy or something of the like at this rate.. my bandwidth is quickly depleting, and the amount of users I have is tremendous. I didn't ever think the site would take off like it is.
<jthan> I think it's due to the variety of articles/contributors I've got writing
<jthan> I didn't think the wordpress plugin I was using was accurately reflecting page views because it seemed high, so I got google analytics going, and it's matching up.
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<InHisName> Howdy Doody JonathanD
<rmg51> morning JonathanD, InHisName
<InHisName> a little cooler outside this morning
<JonathanD> howdy howdy
<JonathanD> it's awesome outside
<JonathanD> But I can't find my sneaks :/
<InHisName> then go 'bare-footin'
<InHisName> My grass is awesome, how is yours ?
<JonathanD> don't have very much of it :P
<InHisName> Must be City , desert, rock quarry, or landfill dweller
<InHisName> Later this summer my grass will be tan and crispy.     AND 40 days tween mowings instead of 4.
<JonathanD> city. ish.
<InHisName> I suppose you can conjur up a virtual field of grass to run your imagination thru for joy in a morning like this.
<JonathanD> InHisName: in the holodeck, yes.
<JonathanD> I found my sneaks and did my workout, though.
<ChinnoDog> hi ntr-use1
<ChinnoDog> Bikie: hi. I never noticed you here before
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog is our welcoming committee
<ChinnoDog> apparently
<ChinnoDog> @seen Bikie
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: Bikie was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 23 hours, 40 minutes, and 23 seconds ago: <Bikie> bye good porkin
<andrew> ssweeny: apparently our welcoming committee has missed a few ^
<ssweeny> tsk tsk
<teddy-dbear> Bikie = InHisName
<andrew> teddy-dbear = rmg51
<teddy-dbear> sometimes
<Bikie> Yea, a stuffed bicycle
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: You missed bikie's intro that he considered himself stuffed like a well known teddy.
<InHisName> I forgot the enter key
<ChinnoDog> hmm. I see
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-04
<Sadin> Hi everyone
<ChinnoDog> hi
<InHisName> Hi Sadin & ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> bye
<waltman> *yawn*
 * InHisName yawns wider
<ChinnoDog> sudden explosion of ntr-users
<ChinnoDog> ntr-user: ntr-use1: ntr-use2: hello
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-05
<InHisName> aaaand there're still here not flash in the pan types   (3 hours later)
<InHisName> They're all the same IP addy.
<Irishmanluke> morning
<rmg51> morning Irishmanluke
<mikedep333> morning
<rmg51> o/
<andrew> morning
<andrew> sweet, it really is still morning
<rmg51> 'bo(u)t time you unplugged yourself andrew
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> Hi
<JonathanD> hello rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> \o
<rmg51> \o/
<JonathanD> :)
<Sadin> Woo new Ruby wrapper for the Forrst.com API came out today :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-28
<InHisName> so you think they are laughable choices ?
<Sadin> inHisName no i think the only job im qualifid for right now is freelance web design or a minimum wage income at a fast food joint
<InHisName> Unless you bump into someone who believes you when you say you're a programmer........
<SamuraiAlba> Heya... how can I get some books to you, Sadin?
<SamuraiAlba> I have the Oracle jDeveloper book here...
<Sadin> InHisName yeah
<Sadin> SamuraiAlba i use Javascript or Ruby :P
<SamuraiAlba> I also have a professional web design textbook with DVD
<SamuraiAlba> only issue is, it's for my web class in a semester
<SamuraiAlba> and www.sweissman.com is teaching...
 * SamuraiAlba facepalms
<SamuraiAlba> Mr. Weissman is apparently a color blind sociopath...
<Sadin> lo
<Sadin> lol
<SamuraiAlba> you clicked the link?
<SamuraiAlba> He teaches web development...
<SamuraiAlba> I hope it is a class about the PHYSICAL deployment of web servers..
<Sadin> Might
<SamuraiAlba> I need 6 more GB of FB-ECC DDR2
<InHisName> I need 16gb of SINGLE rank  73P4792 or 39M5815  3200 2gb 240 pin 9bit server memory
<SamuraiAlba> I need nachos
<InHisName> Where do I direct the tractor-trailer to drop off your Giga-nachos ?
<InHisName> Ooops, I meant 6 Giga-nachos
<InHisName> Oh, and one strip of bacon
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<andrew> JonathanD: You really should consider cleaning up the comment spam: http://geeknic.org/?p=21#comments
<SamuraiAlba> got a ride.  see u tomorrow
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning JonathanD
<InHisName> Ooopsss, time to snooze
<JonathanD> Hey InHisName
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> Yo
<JonathanD> how are ya/
<rmg51> good so far
<rmg51> but it's still early
<rmg51> getting ready to go for a walk
<JonathanD> Yes it is.
<InHisName> Good Morning  y'all
<SamuraiAlba> mornin
<JonathanD> GEEKNIC.
<SamuraiAlba> I'll be there
<SamuraiAlba> Should I bring a server, router, anything?
 * SamuraiAlba wants to play D3 all day
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> jk
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: yes.
<JonathanD> course, you'll need internet for d3.
<SamuraiAlba> meh
<SamuraiAlba> dang Blizzard
<SamuraiAlba> and then their passwords are NOT case sensitive...
<JonathanD> yup.
<SamuraiAlba> Isn't that security 101
<SamuraiAlba> or.. heck.. developmental 84?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: blizzard converts all characters in your password into the number 7.
<JonathanD> For efficient data transfer
<SamuraiAlba> actually, the convert all characters to lower case and then hash
<SamuraiAlba> but I get the joke :)
<SamuraiAlba> If Sadin was there, I'd be half tempted to bring the Dell SC1430 and just give it to him
<InHisName> Bring servers and what ever that you can carry with you on the bus to Philly, Need power source too.  No outlets.
<JonathanD> Wiat you're giving away servers? :p
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> I give them away in some cases
<SamuraiAlba> I gave away a 4th gen HP proliant rack to my uni
<JonathanD> I can run wifi and a low-power server out of my car.
<JonathanD> we'll have to use laptops, though, cause I can't power further desktops.
<SamuraiAlba> My boss has 4 Dell Poweredge 840's he said I can have
<InHisName> How long will it run until the car wont start ?
<SamuraiAlba> stripped of ram and HD's tho
<SamuraiAlba> I sold my HP Proliant 5th gen tho
<SamuraiAlba> dang thing sucked power...
<SamuraiAlba> It was a dual quad Xeon
<JonathanD> InHisName: it'll shut off before the car won't start.
<JonathanD> theres a voltage drop thing on it.
<InHisName> a safety protection.
<JonathanD> But I had my laptop plugged in for an entire weekend, more or less.
<SamuraiAlba> I only paid $149 for the Dell SC1430.  Dual Xeon 5150's
<SamuraiAlba> 2gb ram
<SamuraiAlba> 10gb hd
<SamuraiAlba> ops
<SamuraiAlba> 160
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<InHisName> One of the pavilions has 3 WiFi accessable, all locked.  Probably WPA2, but if one was WEP we could have fun exercise for couple of hours.
<JonathanD> hours?
<SamuraiAlba> Funnier if WPS
<SamuraiAlba> Reaver?
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<InHisName> Anyone bringing dogs, burgers, or etc. for main eats.  Buns anyone ?
<SamuraiAlba> I have BT5 on USB ;)
<SamuraiAlba> I have about 2lbs of half cooked sausage links
<JonathanD> InHisName: I have dogs, maybe some buns.
<InHisName> Ok
<JonathanD> leftovers from camping.
<JonathanD> want baked beans?
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: sausage, but no bacon ?   Are you feeling ok?
<JonathanD> back later.
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> howdy waltman
<waltman> yo
<InHisName> takin' a break from massaging the thesis ?
<SamuraiAlba> I cook the sausage ina  skillet with paprika, cayenne, mandarin orange juice, ginger, and cumin
<SamuraiAlba> it is yummers :)
<waltman> InHisName: I guess, in that I just woke up...
<InHisName> yer makin' my mouth water already.
<SamuraiAlba> who is, InHisName?
<InHisName> Did anyone say they were bringing a grill?   I have a HIGH powered tail-gating grill I could setup.  It's just big to tote.
<InHisName> Sure beans welcome too
<SamuraiAlba> Why is your mouth watering?
<InHisName> it's all your fault, SamuraiAlba   (drool drool)
<SamuraiAlba> I'll bring the goodies if I can find my cooler
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<SamuraiAlba> It's about 2 or 3 lbs of sausage.  Just checked
<SamuraiAlba> if you want more, someone will need to bring mild italian sausage ;)
<InHisName> I doubt I have any mild, might have HOT though.
<SamuraiAlba> that works
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<InHisName> I'll dig around freezer to see if I can find any.
<SamuraiAlba> kool
<InHisName> too cool, I may wait for house to warm up a bit.
<InHisName> time to study ICND2 and b'fast, bbl8tr
<SamuraiAlba> kk :)
<SamuraiAlba> Now...  To find a DAMN HDMI CABLE!
<SamuraiAlba> ARGH!
<SamuraiAlba> found it..
<SamuraiAlba> right...
<SamuraiAlba> next...
<SamuraiAlba> to my...
<SamuraiAlba> laptop
<SamuraiAlba> Which I've been using for hours..
<InHisName> What a clever hiding place, right in obvious plain sight, the last place one ever looks.
<SamuraiAlba> It's always the last place you look, for looking further means you're a dumbass
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone want a logitech Harmony Remote?
<SamuraiAlba> Just need an IR receiver
<andrew> Morning
<SamuraiAlba> Waffle
<SamuraiAlba> FRISBEE!
<SamuraiAlba> WHEEE!
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going, Andrew?
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone know how to contact Sadin?
<SamuraiAlba> And should we harrass normal people by giving them Ubuntu DVDs?
<andrew> SamuraiAlba: alright
<andrew> How many are we expecting today?
<JonathanD> andrew: 50!
<waltman> no way!
<JonathanD> ok probably not.
<JonathanD> Probably a dozen+
<waltman> 50's more than a dozen
<JonathanD> A good point.
<SamuraiAlba> waffles?
<JonathanD> waffles?
<waltman> waffles!
<JonathanD> Where are waffles?
<waltman> Belgium?
<JonathanD> Oh.
<JonathanD> InHisName: whats your count?
<JonathanD> waltman: I'll provide you power and internets :P
<waltman> I can sit under a tree and work on my slides!
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> and catch frisbees.
<JonathanD> and eat hot dogs
<JonathanD> or something
<waltman> Sorry, I really do need to stay in and be a hermit today so I can get these slides done.
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> I suppose thats slightly important.
<waltman> It is to me, slightly.
<waltman> I've been procrastinating all weekend, but it needs to get done.
<JonathanD> see, you could have had it done already.
<JonathanD> I'm bringing these yummy chocolate chip cookies...
<waltman> mmm
<JonathanD> also there is clearwire service in warminster.
<JonathanD> I might pack up the whole internet and bring it with us.
 * JonathanD goes and gets the internet power box.
<andrew> * JonathanD goes offline
 * JonathanD nevers goes offline.
<andrew> Do we have everything we need covered? I'm tentatively bringing paper/plastic products, but if there's something else that would be more ideal, let me know.
<InHisName> JonathanD: you're going to pack up all those series of TUBES and haul them into the park ?
<InHisName> andrew: cups ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: yes.
<InHisName> I have a few 2-liter bottles (full) and water jug or two I could bring if no one else is.
<JonathanD> I have a small amount of paper products from camping
<JonathanD> as well as maybe a dozen generic sodas.
<JonathanD> 14:53:43 < mehlforwarding> JonathanD: If I were to attend, is there anything you would prefer me to bring?
<JonathanD> InHisName: ^^
<InHisName> 'k, I'll leave my sodas home and bring water along with the other stuff
<JonathanD> InHisName: cans, not bottles.
<JonathanD> I don't have enough for any significant amount of people :)
<JonathanD> further, I'm not sure how much ice I have...
<JonathanD> I'll go look in a moment.
<InHisName> 9-12 ?  is my best guess
<JonathanD> InHisName: I'm bringing cookies.
<JonathanD> InHisName: do you want that mehl guy to bring anything in particular?
<InHisName> I"ll be the cookie monster
<InHisName> mehl ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: 14:57:46 < JonathanD> 14:53:43 < mehlforwarding> JonathanD: If I were to attend, is there anything you would prefer me to bring?
<JonathanD> from #reddit-philadelphia
<InHisName> random thoughts: 1. maybe a smaller grill than my "torch the food in 30 seconds to carbon"  It does have nice oven that slows it down a bit.
<JonathanD> are there no charcoal grills there?
<InHisName> 2. main food.
<InHisName> yes, 1-2 by each pavilion
<JonathanD> ok.
<InHisName> 3. sides
<JonathanD> I have a portable gas grill, too... but I'm not sure if I can fit it.
<JonathanD> also I don't have much fuel for it.
<InHisName> lets pass on that.
<JonathanD> and some parks don't like those things.
<JonathanD> I'll bring beans as long as theres charcoal to cook them on.
<InHisName> does mehl have charcoal ?
<JonathanD> he just went offline :/
<JonathanD> do you need charcoal?
<InHisName> I'll check my wife and see if we got any.
<JonathanD> I'm gonna go rummage around the basement.
<InHisName> brb
<JonathanD> and see what I can come up with.
<JonathanD> same.
<InHisName> charcoal was used up 3 years ago
<JonathanD> InHisName: I have half a bag of charcoal.
<InHisName> Is that enough for selected cooking    -- besides my high heat gas grill ?
<InHisName> bring it is so
<JonathanD> I already packed it.
<JonathanD> I have charcoal, 3 cans of beans, pans to cook said beans.
<JonathanD> do you have lighter fluid?
<JonathanD> I have none.
<InHisName> do you know a john stumpo ?
<JonathanD> I do.
<InHisName> I got email from him on geeknic
<JonathanD> ah
<InHisName> what suggest to him this late ?
<JonathanD> oment
<InHisName> I will try to make a geeknic sign to hang and hold pavilion after 12:30 or so.
<InHisName> does anyone desire a diet soda, I found one.
<JonathanD> InHisName: got cans of diet
<JonathanD> InHisName: things I don't have for sure: lighter fluid, working lighter or matches.
<andrew> who's bringing actual grillable food?
<InHisName> ok, that should be good enough
<JonathanD> andrew: food?
<InHisName> JonathanD: SamuraiAlba and maybe a couple others
<JonathanD> andrew: I'm bringing some hot dogs.
<andrew> kk
<JonathanD> I can bring some burgers, too, but I have no rolls for those.
<JonathanD> I left my cheese at parents last night.
<JonathanD> InHisName: don't forget ketchup etc
<InHisName> I think I have a couple packs rolls for burgers
<InHisName> I'm bringing  BIG grill, mustard, ketchup, couple 2l sodas, signs, water
<andrew> I'll stick to plates/napkins/plasticware/cups unless I hear otherwise by 12:30.
<InHisName> Sent email to john stumpo,  lighter fluid, matches,  possibly a few more buns (both), surprise us on food.
<waltman> If it turns out you need anything, there's a wegman's like 5 minutes away from the park.
<InHisName> andrew: by chance do you have matches and/or lighter fluid ?
<InHisName> yup
<andrew> InHisName: I have some lighters (the long ones)
<andrew> waltman: good to know, I was planning on stopping at wegmans-malvern on my way
<InHisName> andrew: bring them, we might need them
<waltman> andrew: It's in the shopping center on the NE corner of the intersection of Street Rd and 611.
<andrew> waltman: it's whereever google maps says it is
<waltman> heh
<waltman> Google Maps can't even spell "University of Phoenix" correctly. You're going to trust it to tell you where Wegmans is?
<JonathanD> andrew: camera?
<JonathanD> I'm not bringing mine, it currently requies a factory reset every 5 or so photos.
<InHisName> I'll try to find mine and bring it
<JonathanD> InHisName: guy named Wilhem looking for a ride (from family)
<JonathanD> he'll bring chips if he can make it.
<InHisName> great
<JonathanD> sounds like he'll bring a number of people.
<JonathanD> I'm outta here.
<andrew> JonathanD: sure.
<SamuraiAlba> anyone have a use for a Seagate Momentus 500GB 7200 RPM 2.5" SATA drive?
<SamuraiAlba> Just fired it up.  Works fine.
<SamuraiAlba> Wegman's is awesomes
<SamuraiAlba> MuTu!
<SamuraiAlba> IA! IA!  Cthulhu Ftaghn!
<SamuraiAlba> Headed out to Geeknic?
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: when does your bus leave for Philly?
<JonathanD> hi
<InHisName> I thought you left too
<InHisName> Signs up on pavilion, Big enough to read from parking lot
<JonathanD> awesome.
<JonathanD> I did leave, stopped at crissis office.
<InHisName> oh, came back to unforget something ?
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD> she cleans the office twice a month.
<JonathanD> $70, 25 minutes work. The kids come along for extra money :P
<SamuraiAlba> I might have a ride, otherwise, 1 hour
<InHisName> 1 hour is very good
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone have a use for that hard drive?
<InHisName> I'm getting ready to load up the grill into the van
<andrew> SamuraiAlba: Perhaps
<InHisName> Sounds like fit into laptop.   Might be nice.  my lappys fine with 100GB.   Spare might be nice, if no one else speaks for it.
<SamuraiAlba> $20 can have it
<SamuraiAlba> It's a pull from the deceased Toshiba
<SamuraiAlba> Logitech Harmony remote - Free
<SamuraiAlba> If Sadin was showing up, I'd bring the server
<InHisName> he's not, family stuff & parade
<SamuraiAlba> yeah
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone have a use for a Dual Xeon 5100 series box?
<SamuraiAlba> 160gb drive
<andrew> That would probably make a better server than the boxes I configured last night, but no, those will do.
<SamuraiAlba> It's a Dell SC1430
<JonathanD> is it loud?
<SamuraiAlba> not at all
<andrew> THen JonathanD doesn't want it.
<JonathanD> hive has a server so noisy they can
<JonathanD> 't use it in the space
<JonathanD> they might have a practical, multi-user use for it.
<SamuraiAlba> Should I rbing it?
<SamuraiAlba> *Bring
<JonathanD> I'd like to say yes... I don't know if I can fit it.
<SamuraiAlba> fullt ower
<SamuraiAlba> 2 5 1/2 bays
<SamuraiAlba> 2 3/12 external
<SamuraiAlba> 2 or 3 internal
<SamuraiAlba> DVD burner
<andrew> JonathanD: clean up that spam on geeknic.org yet?
<SamuraiAlba> GB nic
<andrew> Yep, more than is needed where a few recommissioned dell P4 mini towers are going.
<SamuraiAlba> so, should I bring it?
<andrew> JonathanD: ^
<SamuraiAlba> Meh.  I'll bring it.
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: won
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<InHisName> Bring if easy to fit and carry along.
<JonathanD> t' fit
<JonathanD> but if it does I'll take it
<JonathanD> we're out, later
<SamuraiAlba> Has 2k8 R2 on it.  You can nuke it :)
<InHisName> ok, wife picked lotta leaf lettuce, cleaning to bring.   REALLY fresh
<SamuraiAlba> Ummm.  I have no printer...
<SamuraiAlba> It crapped printing DIRECTIONS now
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<SamuraiAlba> My phone is 856 628 2883
<SamuraiAlba> If anyone can call me and guide me from the bridge :)
<SamuraiAlba> not gonna make it. Maybe next meet up :)
<SamuraiAlba> I have the server, a Cisco 3548 XL EN, a CD-ROM drive, and maybe a m0n0 firewall to donate tho
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: need help?
<JonathanD> i can call
<SamuraiAlba> Nah.  It's a cash and gas issue :)
<SamuraiAlba> It seems I'm more broke than I thought
<JonathanD> ok
<SamuraiAlba> But if anyone wants to come into Jersey to pick up the gear, they can :)
<JonathanD> if you can get here ill lend you some?
<SamuraiAlba> I have $10... LOL  Wont have enough to get there
<SamuraiAlba> thank you tho :)
<SamuraiAlba> I'll be able to ride out after the weekend
<SamuraiAlba> I get paid on the 30th, 1st, and 3rd
<JonathanD> next time :-)
<SamuraiAlba> aye :)
<SamuraiAlba> Also have a stack of books here
<SamuraiAlba> PC related
<SamuraiAlba> web design, networking, and programming
<SamuraiAlba> if anyone wants
<SamuraiAlba> Sadin!
<SamuraiAlba> Wassup?
<JonathanD> Afternoon.
<InHisName> Howdy JonathanD already
<JonathanD> Yup.
<JonathanD> InHisName: thanks again :)
<JonathanD> are you home as well?
<InHisName> yes, short 2 blk drive home.
<JonathanD> yup
<InHisName> All because of the grill
<JonathanD> yeah :P
<InHisName> I'da walked otherwise
<InHisName> I did 2wice
<InHisName> once yesterday to count the wi-fi spots
<InHisName> Once today to post the sign
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<JonathanD> Just got back.
<JonathanD> wrong channel :)
<SamuraiAlba> waffle channel?
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> cisco ch instead ?
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<InHisName> Sorry to have missed you, SamuraiAlba, I was looking forward to meeting you again.
<SamuraiAlba> Sorry about that :(
<SamuraiAlba> Dang gas money
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<InHisName> Maybe next gathering (fosscon?   on Aug 11)
<SamuraiAlba> sure :)
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone need a Cisco 3548XL-EN?
<InHisName> Not sure, is it a plug in for cisco equipt?
<SamuraiAlba> 48 port Enterprise 10/100 switch
<SamuraiAlba> Layer 2
<InHisName> I just don't memorize the cisco numbers.
<SamuraiAlba> I have the rack ears and console cable for it
<InHisName> might want a layer 3 swtich to integrate with my gns3 for CCNP lab practice
<InHisName> But I need to pass my ICND2 first.
<waltman> How many people came out today?
<SamuraiAlba> Not sure.  I was in Millville :(
<InHisName> about a dozen.  Maybe more.  3 + 3 + 4 +1 + 1 +2 = 14 so far as I remember.  I mighta forgot one or two
<InHisName> Actually a pretty good crowd considering the short notice and all.
<waltman> That's a respectable turnout.
<waltman> Me, I spent the afternoon trying to beat Keynote into submission.
<waltman> It had the upper hand for a while, but I seem to be back on top for the time being.
<InHisName> Revised counts:  3 +3 +3 +4 +1 +1 +1 = 16   I might be missing one face
<andrew> evening
<InHisName> evening, andrew, I am still not the least bit hungry yet.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-29
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> Yo
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> nothing at the moment
<rmg51> just heading to the kitchen for breakfast
<waltman> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey waltman
<waltman> Yo.
<JonathanD> Whats up/
<waltman> Oh, not much. You?
<JonathanD> Nothing.
<JonathanD> I'd like to go for a bike ride.
<waltman> This was my day yesterday: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4508921/multi_inspectors.jpg
<JonathanD> looks fun :)
<JonathanD> aren't you a little old to play with crayons, though? ;)
<waltman> It got a little scrunched when I had to switch back to my little laptop screen.
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<waltman> My crayons didn't have licorice :)
<JonathanD> thats not the laptop screen, then?
<JonathanD> thats an external?
<waltman> Most of the day I was on an external monitor.
<JonathanD> waltman: this is why I had such a hard time picking my laptop.
<waltman> oh?
<JonathanD> I wanted a 1680x1050. but they are gone.
<JonathanD> no one makes them anymore.
<JonathanD> Just 1080 screens on laptops the size of RI.
<waltman> that's 1280x800
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> and it's already crowded :P
<waltman> It's not crowded on my 20" monitor :)
<JonathanD> well
<JonathanD> it looks crowded :P
<waltman> But it's a pain to set that up.
<JonathanD> waltman: https://www.google.com/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/photos/uncategorized/2009/01/06/lenovo_dual_screen.jpg&sa=X&ei=KbHET9KFGMX76gHmxYXDCg&ved=0CAkQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNGsgkc4imE_zdtdGKmQLEGyp_gjrQ
<JonathanD> You should get that ;)
<JonathanD> and get me one, while you're at it...
<waltman> Wait, is that a laptop with a built-in number pad?
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> and an extra screen.
<waltman> and...yes
<JonathanD> the thing on the wrist rest is a wacom tablet.
<waltman> Plus you don't have to go to the gym, because lugging that around everyday is a great workout!
<JonathanD> yup
<JonathanD> 2 inches thick
<JonathanD> not suprising, given the mechanism for a slide out screen...
<waltman> The real reason I took that screenshot was to show that I had multiple inspector windows open. That's kind of a hidden feature of Keynote.
<JonathanD> 11 lbs
<waltman> yow!
<JonathanD> + 2 more for the power brick.
<waltman> normally when I run keynote I'd have a lot fewer windows open.
<JonathanD> I imagine it's an extra special power brick for the 2KW that thing probably needs.
<JonathanD> probably has 2 power cords, you're supposed to plug each into a seperate circuit ;)
<JonathanD> waltman: yah.
<JonathanD> waltman: I figure the 2nd monitor on that thing would be practical for uses where you have lots of secondary windows/dialogs.
<JonathanD> Which is why I bring it up.
<waltman> You probably have to plug it into a 220V outlet :)
<JonathanD> heh
<JonathanD> waltman: did I ever tell you about the AIX thinkpad?
<JonathanD> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:860
<JonathanD> check out that bad boy :p
<waltman> nice
<JonathanD> waltman: they are rather rare.
<JonathanD> waltman: but there was an accesory available for it.
<JonathanD> a 7 disk scsi array, with wheels.
<JonathanD> Hope wherever you're going has an elevator...
<waltman> First laptop I ever used on a regular basis was a compaq I got from work in 1995. To move the mouse pointer around, you used a tiny trackball built into the monitor!
<JonathanD> waltman: I uh... still have that one.
<JonathanD> compaq LTE
<JonathanD> https://www.google.com/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://www.obsolete-tears.com/photos/compaq_lte_elite_c440cx.jpg&sa=X&ei=wLPET4eWCOKF6QHC1PXhAQ&ved=0CAkQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNHeqHx8BYjxqo5AWdl-omj9emQoIw
<JonathanD> with the mouse buttons on the outside of the case.
<waltman> yep!
<JonathanD> waltman: jason uses it.
<waltman> Mine might've have been a slightly different model, but that was the basic design
<JonathanD> That things gotta be 12 years... more even?
<waltman> this one would have been 17 years ago.
<JonathanD> geez
<JonathanD> still works, too
<JonathanD> don't make em like they used to, waltman :p
<waltman> I installed Windows 95 on it. From floppies. Multiple times. :)
<waltman> Good times.
<JonathanD> course laptops don't cost as much as new cars anymore, either.
<JonathanD> I recall 95 being s lot of disks:D
<waltman> Apple's do! :)
<waltman> OK, time for breakfast !
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
 * JonathanD off to work now
<JonathanD> Morning again.
<rmg51> that dang JonathanD is acting up again ;-)
<JonathanD> sorry.
<JonathanD> See, I have the cable strung under my floor mat, and sometimes the chair rolls over it...
<rmg51> try to be more careful :-D
<JonathanD> rmg51: well, it's better than having people trip over it.
<rmg51> I'll have Teddy make you a keep out sign
<JonathanD> 40
<adom> howdy
<JonathanD> hey.
<adom> been awhile.
<adom> whats new in here?
<JonathanD> nothing much, that I'm aware of?
<JonathanD> adom: you missed the geeknic :P
<adom> geeknic!?
<adom> oh wait, in philly
<adom> ?
<JonathanD> near
<JonathanD> warminster
<adom> then meh. im up in erie still. looking for nerd jobs in Pittsburgh.
<JonathanD> you could have made it :P
<JonathanD> it's only, what, 7 hour drive?
<JonathanD> I've done it a couple times :p
<InHisName> you're in Erie and looking to commute to Pitts ?
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<MutantTurkey> Pittsburg ish ya mon
<MutantTurkey> i'll be at pitt next weekend - any good places to go?
<InHisName> They might have a MickyDs there.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: aquarium.
<JonathanD> walk through the submarine.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: yeah I used to live over in pitts so I've done the zoo, the parks, the public works stuff
<MutantTurkey> which is always fun
<JonathanD> the zoo is nice too yeah.
<MutantTurkey> I love the zoo
<JonathanD> and that park ... with the coaster...
<JonathanD> kennywood?
<MutantTurkey> plus the inclines are always fun.
<JonathanD> heh
<MutantTurkey> anyway I'll probably end up just hanging out doing nothing LOL
<waltman> MutantTurkey: there's a Hofbräuhaus on the south side by the river.
<MutantTurkey> meh
<MutantTurkey> i've been to the real Hofbrauhaus
<waltman> the inside is crazy, but they have a big outdoor eating area which is much saner. It can be quite pleasant to sit outside drinking beer and eating German food by the river.
<waltman> there are some museums over by CMU that look fun, but I've never been inside them.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Have you been to the Church Brew Works?
<MutantTurkey> CMU is awsome
<MutantTurkey> i know the dean of CS, he's a very cool guy
<MutantTurkey> http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~bryant/
<waltman> http://www.churchbrew.com/
<MutantTurkey> why do all professor pages no matter where you go look the same
<waltman> Because they all did their pages in 1997?
<MutantTurkey> lol basically
<MutantTurkey> rah
<MutantTurkey> with Vim can you have it always open in tabs
<MutantTurkey> without specifying vim -p file file2 file3
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> hey SamuraiAlba
<JonathanD> we missed you yesterday.
<JonathanD> Everyone was crying and stuff.
<SamuraiAlba> Sorry :(
<JonathanD> It's ok.
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone care to pick up a server, 48 port 10/100 Cisco switch, and a m0n0 firewall?
<JonathanD> Next ones at your house?
<SamuraiAlba> Free to a good organization that helps people with FOSS :)
<SamuraiAlba> Next one can be at my place
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<JonathanD> Hows Saturday?
<JonathanD> :P
<SamuraiAlba> sunday better :)
<SamuraiAlba> Will be in sicklerville on Sat
<JonathanD> I can't do Sundays (most of the time)
<SamuraiAlba> hmmm
<JonathanD> I wasn't serious about this sat, though
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<JonathanD> I can't keep up that pace :p
<JonathanD> Besides, sadin will want to come.
<SamuraiAlba> If Sadin comes, he can take a server home :)
<sadin> I CANT O.o
<sadin> waaaaa
 * sadin packs his things
<JonathanD> sadin: why can't you?
<sadin> How am i getting there my dad works i dont have my license yet my mom thinks people on the internet are child abductors....
<sadin> :(
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: you said the server is not that loud?
<SamuraiAlba> not loud at all
<SamuraiAlba> Dual Xeon 5120's
<JonathanD> moment
<MutantTurkey> sadin: don't worry at least your mom won't call the police on jedijf
<MutantTurkey> ;x
 * sadin cires cause he wants that server
<sadin> cries*
<SamuraiAlba> I need a van... license plate "KIDNPR"
<sadin> lol
<JonathanD> sadin: we'll find a way :p
<MutantTurkey> anyone see the I_CAPE_RATS
<MutantTurkey> on reddit
<MutantTurkey> that got my laugh up
<SamuraiAlba> Mutu!
<JonathanD> We had highschool students at this last one.
<JonathanD> If that helps.
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: sup?
<SamuraiAlba> High school students dont taste as good as baby
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<SamuraiAlba> nm, man.  What u been up to?
<JonathanD> I don't think sadin is a baby?
<MutantTurkey> us athiests love some warm babies
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: working at drexel doing research for the summer
<SamuraiAlba> Little cumin, paprika, cayenne, mandarin orange juice...
<MutantTurkey> don't need a server right now... have access to drexel's
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: I'd like one for hive.
<JonathanD> I think they will want to trade it out for the noisy death server they have.
<JonathanD> and if not, I'll find a place for it to live where they can use it.
<SamuraiAlba> Need an vmware license set, too?
<SamuraiAlba> *a vmware
<JonathanD> ESXi is probably good enough...
<SamuraiAlba> yeah
<JonathanD> unless theres more than one.
<SamuraiAlba> Just need to find 6 more GB of FB-ECC DDR2
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: how much is in it?
<SamuraiAlba> 2gb
<SamuraiAlba> it maxes at 8
<JonathanD> enough for a couple linux VMs
<SamuraiAlba> but still nice toy
<JonathanD> what the ram tech?
<SamuraiAlba> and if you grab two 5300 series Xeons AFTER a bios upgrade, it can do dual quads
<SamuraiAlba> It's FB-ECC DDR2 DIMM
<JonathanD> Ok.
<JonathanD> I may have some.
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: is this tower form factor?
<SamuraiAlba> I think I can grab a poweredge 840 off my boss for free, too, but I will have to ask
<SamuraiAlba> Tower form BTX I think
<JonathanD> that would be perfect
<JonathanD> nestle it in a corner somewhere.
<JonathanD> have you been to hive?
<SamuraiAlba> I cant get FREE Rack ones, but I can pint you towards cheap racks, too
<SamuraiAlba> No I have not
<SamuraiAlba> what is it like?
<SamuraiAlba> If you want, I can drop Ubuntu 12.04 server on the tower and then add the GUI
<JonathanD> it's a little hackerspace.
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: I'll do an ESXi install on it myself, probably.
<SamuraiAlba> okie
<JonathanD> We have a couple of those here.
<JonathanD> They're ok on network gear and stuff.
<JonathanD> But really you should come check it out on open house night :)
<SamuraiAlba> Need a Firebox X500 1.2Ghz Celly?
<SamuraiAlba> It has m0n0
<SamuraiAlba> 1.8b
<JonathanD> not that I'm aware of.
<JonathanD> At least, not for anything foss related :P
<SamuraiAlba> It's running FOSS :)
<MutantTurkey> sigh i hate all these liberals on facebook who are arguing with these conservatives
<MutantTurkey> i just laugh...
<JonathanD> I know ,I mean, I don't know of any suitable use for it that wouldn't be completely self-serving ;)
<SamuraiAlba> That's bad
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<MutantTurkey> I called them both "statists" and people were like "we're not a statistic"...
<SamuraiAlba> They can be LOL
 * SamuraiAlba loads the paintball gun
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: hive is a hackerspace in CC. It's a small space, lots of nifty things in it though.  3d printing, electric music on equipment built there, all sorts of things.
<JonathanD> a working spy hunter arcade console...
<SamuraiAlba> Has anyone played with http://www.sarducd.it
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<sadin> Fedora17 just pushed out yay!
 * sadin realizes no one cares :P
<SamuraiAlba> woot?
<sadin> Im a fedora contributor :P
<SamuraiAlba> nice!
<MutantTurkey> sadin: artwork/
<MutantTurkey> ?
<sadin> artwork
<MutantTurkey> LOL
<sadin> and i contribute to xfce now too
<MutantTurkey> artwork?
<sadin> MutantTurkey hmm?
<MutantTurkey> sadin: but really, contributing to projects is awesome
<MutantTurkey> what are you working on with xfce?
<sadin> Shimmer project building themes for xfce and i help the xubuntu design team now
<sadin> Maintaining the themes xubuntu uses and that anything with xfce can use really and keeping them modern.
<SamuraiAlba> JonathanD, cool beans
<SamuraiAlba> I need to stop up
<SamuraiAlba> when is the next open house?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: every weds
<SamuraiAlba> cool beans
<JonathanD> 7pm
<JonathanD> 9th and spring garden, or pretty near there.
<SamuraiAlba> which city?
<JonathanD> Philly.
<JonathanD> the only real city :P
<SamuraiAlba> Not Camden?
<waltman> hmm, maybe I can stop by there sometime in June...
<SamuraiAlba> Oh you meant REAL NOT CRAPPY CITY
<JonathanD> waltman: you should
<JonathanD> waltman: let me know though and I'll come down too
<waltman> not tomorrow. and probably not 6/27.
<JonathanD> I won't be there tomorrow, I don't think.
<JonathanD> I'm still shot from this weekend.
<waltman> I was shot from *last* week. I mostly just chilled and worked at home this weekend.
<SamuraiAlba> I chilled beer in the freezer
<MutantTurkey> sadin: you should get your hands dirty with code
<JonathanD> waltman: is the mac thing this weekend?
<sadin> MutantTurkey I do program with JS or Ruby
<sadin> sometimes PHP
<waltman> JonathanD: yes
<MutantTurkey> sadin: the xfce code is clean and nice (C) so it's good to work with
<sadin> cool
<MutantTurkey> though I quickly gave up on it.
<sadin> Id still use ubuntu over fedora if when i started out with linux i knew about Xubuntu
<MutantTurkey> use Arch.
<sadin> Nah... i love arch i just dont feel like it :/
<sadin> besides im obligated being part of fedora and all...
<SamuraiAlba> JonathanD, when do you wanna swing on out to grab some hardware goodies?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: where?
<SamuraiAlba> 605 Doris Avenu Millville, NJ 08332-1403 :)
<MutantTurkey> IM COMING FOR YOU
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: I have no idea :)
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: we share a car, so it isn't always up to me.
<SamuraiAlba> I'll be nekkid and have the strawberry jam :)
<MutantTurkey> lol
<SamuraiAlba> and my Runescape acct was hacked MONTHS ago and I cant get it back :(
<SamuraiAlba> I let it lapse for a bit
<SamuraiAlba> and had to have the bank stop payment >.<
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: anyway, I don't know. Bring it to hive? :p
 * JonathanD looks up millerivlle
<SamuraiAlba> Millville :P
<SamuraiAlba> I would need to find a ride.
<SamuraiAlba> It's about 30lbs
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<JonathanD> eeh thats far
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: we'll get it on our way to cape may? :p
<JonathanD> lets do a cape may geeknic.
<SamuraiAlba> when will that be?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: whenever you plan it for?
<JonathanD> jedijf: hey, can us-pa put down the geeknic as thing?
<SamuraiAlba> We should get a geeknic going on my property or in cape may :)
<sadin> well my parents are kicking me off the internet in 45min because they think i need to get a life which im very angry about considering i dont play games i m actually always doing work
<JonathanD> my parents used to do that.
<SamuraiAlba> If I get kicked off, I shut off the router and take the power supply
<SamuraiAlba> no phones then :)
<SamuraiAlba> or a squid proxy time...
<SamuraiAlba> Blocked a whole /24 last night
<SamuraiAlba> Youtube
<sadin> SamuraiAlba no thats what they do to me.
<SamuraiAlba> they shut the router off and take the PSU?4
<SamuraiAlba> no 4...
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=SC1430-186X2-R&cpc=RESX
<SamuraiAlba> specs on the poweredge
<sadin> Yes
<SamuraiAlba> O_o
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: I'm all for a cape may thing
<JonathanD> not sure where we could hold such a thing.
<SamuraiAlba> not sure either
<JonathanD> my sister has a condo down there but not enough yard space for.. anything
<SamuraiAlba> that's stinky
<sadin> i need to come to one of these things...
<SamuraiAlba> Aye
<SamuraiAlba> I might have a Dell Poweredge 840 Dual core Xeon server for you by then :)
<SamuraiAlba> Like I said, I would have to ask the boss.
<MutantTurkey> someone randomly depositied several hundred dollars in my account
<MutantTurkey> i have no legal implications correct?
<MutantTurkey> actually i haven't checked where it's from
<SamuraiAlba> check
<MutantTurkey> my guess ithat it's the IRS though
<SamuraiAlba> double check
<JonathanD> I put it there by accident. Please send it back.
<JonathanD> :D
<JonathanD> Later folks.
<SamuraiAlba> late
<sadin> i need to come to one of these things...
<SamuraiAlba> you do
<SamuraiAlba> If at my house (decent yard).  I have about 400 feet of wifi :)
<JonathanD> lets do it
<SamuraiAlba> I'll have to clean the yard and trim things ;)  It's a bit out since I've been working 2 jobs and doing 18 credit hours LOL
<SamuraiAlba> I have some folding tables tho
<SamuraiAlba> and I;ll get gas for the grill
<SamuraiAlba> and cheddar brats :)
<SamuraiAlba> LAN party, too?
<SamuraiAlba> Quake?
<SamuraiAlba> Kickin it old skewl
<MutantTurkey> peace boys
<MutantTurkey> and ladies
<JonathanD> Quake yard party.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-30
<jedijf> JonathanD: anyone in the Loco can have an event at anytime
<jedijf> forums mailing list wiki
<JonathanD> jedijf: can we pretend geeknic was an event :P
<JonathanD> isn't there a requirement for some number of things to happen each year?
<JonathanD> or at least a desire
<JonathanD> jedijf: then myself, InHisName andrew (at least) had an event? :D
<MutantTurkey> y y y ya ya yawnn
<jedijf> all InHisName or you had to do was post to the ml, forum, etc...
<jedijf> but enough was worked out in here to 'count'
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: is there a "event per year" level?
<MutantTurkey> solution: weekly meetings
<MutantTurkey> whenever two or more of us are gathered - declare thee a meeting of ubuntu-us-pa
<MutantTurkey> Trovoltis 13:37
<MutantTurkey> amirite
<jedijf> just activity, no real quantities
<jedijf> regionally we suck - outside of philly area
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> well
<rmg51> we're not doing so well inside Philly :P
<jedijf> that too
<jedijf> well, we just had a geeknic
<rmg51> but no release party :P
<andrew> Darnit, somebody should have burned an ISO or something between burgers yesterday.
<InHisName> Unity bugs me again,   HOW TO start a 2nd copy of something in Unity ?
<InHisName> The grill could a done a geat job burning CDs.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> man
<JonathanD> slept too late
<Irishmanluke> I ordered a 16 gig usb drive for 7 dollars after rebate
<JonathanD> nice
<InHisName> morning too
<SamuraiAlba> morning three
<InHisName> Unity bugs me again,   HOW TO start a 2nd copy of something in Unity ?
<rmg51> uh, click on it?
<lamalex> right click
<InHisName> right click on 'home folder' has no option to start.  Left click activates existing folder.   I want TWO folders open at same time.   Tried using ALT+,   SHIFTtt+, CTRL+   left/right click  => no diff than without.
<rmg51> can't help you, I don't use Unity =-O
<lamalex> InHisName, dude it says "open new window"
<InHisName> I'd be happy to see "open new window" somewhere, but I have not yet.
<JonathanD> Just click harder.
<JonathanD> use 2 hands.
<lamalex> 2d or 3d? 12.10 or 12.04
<InHisName> four fingers ?
<lamalex> haha
<InHisName> 11.10
<lamalex> or shit man just use the nautilus menu- can't believe youve been trying to figure out how to open a 2nd window for an hour
<JonathanD> I usually use my foot.
<JonathanD> left one works best.
<InHisName> typing nautil into dash home got me to "files" and that opened a 2nd folder.
<InHisName> Some of my Unity buttons do have a "open NEW window"  and some do not.   Is there a place to tweek that ?
<jedijf> it's probably something that has tabbed windows too
<waltman> You'd think by now I'd remember to factor in an extra half an hour every time I have to fire up MS Word for all the security updates to install.
<MobileTurkey> I hate updates on this mac - i have to reboot every time
<waltman> That's one thing that's gotten much better on Lion.
<waltman> But at least the OSX updates proactively download. With Office you never know they're there until you try to use a program.
<MobileTurkey> true
<waltman> It doesn't help that I'm already in a grumpy mood because I've got to do my grad student annual review today
<MobileTurkey> oh jeez
<waltman> The form is due the day after my defense :)
<MobileTurkey> btw anyone looking for a nice and simple terminal emulator: http://code.google.com/p/svte
<waltman> No screenshots? :)
<MobileTurkey> err
<MobileTurkey> good catch
<MobileTurkey> there should be some there
<waltman> Also I think you should explain the logo. Is it some subtle pun that I'm not getting?
<MobileTurkey> I think tat's just the default
<MobileTurkey> let me change it
<waltman> the default for what?
<MobileTurkey> google projects
<MobileTurkey> google code'
<waltman> svte stands for "small vte"?
<MobileTurkey> simple virtual terminal emulator
<waltman> "svte is a virtual terminal emulator" :)
<MobileTurkey> sadin: you can do graphics stuff right? can you make a simple terminal logo?
<MobileTurkey> i'll pay you 5 bucks
<MobileTurkey> waltman: any other complaints? :p
<waltman> No, only wondering why the world needs Yet Another Terminal Program :)
<MobileTurkey> because the alternatives were sucky
<MobileTurkey> for example sakura - with very similar amount of function - i tried to contribute... 2.5k lines of hell and crappy code - i gave up
<MobileTurkey> wrote this in a day
<waltman> I've never felt the need to look at the source code for any of my terminal programs.
<MobileTurkey> it was missing a few features i wanted ;p
<waltman> such as...?
<MobileTurkey> i believe it was a bug regarding the ability to set something
<MobileTurkey> i can check
<MobileTurkey> waltman: incompatible flags
<MobileTurkey> or something
<MobileTurkey> waltman: I made a quicky logo in inkscape
<MobileTurkey> inkscape stinks
<MobileTurkey> hey Pici`
<Pici> MobileTurkey: heya
<MobileTurkey> what's up?
<waltman> MobileTurkey: Why a dollar sign? That makes it look like you're typing "vte" at a bash prompt. :)
<MobileTurkey> that's the joke
<MobileTurkey> $(S)vte
<MobileTurkey> maybe sadin will make me a better one
<MobileTurkey> can you copyright svgs?
<MobileTurkey> i guess...
<MobileTurkey> but it's weird because svg's are like cookbooks,
<MobileTurkey> cythes: :-)
<cythes> MobileTurkey, :D sUP
<MobileTurkey> how ya been dude?
<cythes> Not bad, working on a few things here and there. Yourself?
<MobileTurkey> good working and stuff
<MobileTurkey> got accepted to Temple
<sadin> MobileTurkey Inkscape is different then others its hard to master if you come from PS or GIMP
<MobileTurkey> I haven't used others
<MobileTurkey> well gimp but not for SVG
<MobileTurkey> it's just SLOW as anything
<MobileTurkey> sadin: like my impressive logo?
<MobileTurkey> sadin: http://code.google.com/p/svte/
<MobileTurkey> lol
<sadin> lol
<sadin> Could be worse
<MobileTurkey> basically
<cythes> MobileTurkey, Oh yeah I heard about that man :D Pure epic!
<MobileTurkey> :)
<cythes> Also your working on a new terminal I'm guessing?
<MobileTurkey> no
<MobileTurkey> old
<MobileTurkey> from a year or so ago
<MobileTurkey> but getting a gtk3 port done on it
<cythes> Oh I see :)
<MobileTurkey> yeah
<MobileTurkey> its nice
 * cythes wishes at this point he knew more about coding xD
 * cythes gives it a shot.
 * sadin giggles
<sadin> hahahah http://memegenerator.net/instance/21197779?browsingOrder=New&browsingTimeSpan=Today
<MobileTurkey> sadin: lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-31
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> hey SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Heya, JonathanD
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<SamuraiAlba> me
<JonathanD> Going well
<SamuraiAlba> And I had sausage :)
<JonathanD> why not bacon?
<SamuraiAlba> With cumin, paprika, cayenne, mandarin orange juice glaze, and fresh black pepper :)
<SamuraiAlba> see y no baconz?
<JonathanD> maybe...
<JonathanD> but you could have added bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> true :(
<SamuraiAlba> What u up to?
<JonathanD> playing total war
<SamuraiAlba> Ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> Server is ready to go for ya :)
<SamuraiAlba> Even threw in a VGA cable :)
<JonathanD> cool
<JonathanD> now we just need to figure out how to get from A to B ;)
<SamuraiAlba> car I was thinking
<SamuraiAlba> or BAD ASS trebuchet
<JonathanD> Option 2, I think.
<JonathanD> I'll build a giant pillow.
<JonathanD> You build a giant treb.
<JonathanD> and please don't miss.
<SamuraiAlba> ready my post
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/tc8x2/alright_reddit_i_just_punched_a_blind_guy_for/c4lgyle
<SamuraiAlba> anyway.  I hate to say this, but I need to get to bed.  Feel free to message me here in the public room, or in PM.  We'll try to arrange a "U pick up server and rack gear NAOW" thing
<JonathanD> hah
<SamuraiAlba> hah what?
<JonathanD> the post :)
<SamuraiAlba> Over 1k comment karma :)
<JonathanD> you are teh door pounder?
<SamuraiAlba> ano
<SamuraiAlba> no
<SamuraiAlba> curiousgf is
<JonathanD> or the blind puncher
<SamuraiAlba> I made the "whosoever" post
<JonathanD> oh
<SamuraiAlba> as Samuraialba
 * JonathanD searches
<JonathanD> hah!
<SamuraiAlba> "Whosoever pounds on this bathroom stall, if he be worthy, shall wield the power of THOR"
<JonathanD> have an upvote.
<JonathanD> and go vote up my fosscon post.
<SamuraiAlba> danke
<JonathanD> so people come to it.
<SamuraiAlba> link?
<JonathanD> might be too old to be worth it by now
<JonathanD> http://www.reddit.com/r/philadelphia/comments/u4fs8/fosscon_free_and_open_source_conference_with/
<JonathanD> I'll post it again before the event.
<SamuraiAlba> upboated
<SamuraiAlba> PS  Metformin tastes funk nasty
<SamuraiAlba> night :)
<JonathanD> Night.
<JonathanD> Thank you come again.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning folks
<JonathanD> Hi n2diy
<JonathanD> erm
<JonathanD> InHisName:
<waltman> morning.
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> hey
<JonathanD> Hows your place?
<waltman> I don't know. I haven't heard anything from the plumber.
<waltman> The job involves removing a bunch of wall tiles, breaking open the wall, replacing a 40 year old broken diverter and pipes, installing a new faucet for the tub, and patching everything up again. It's going to take him all day. I'm not expecting to hear from him until late in the day.
<waltman> I'm figuring no news is good news.
<JonathanD> yay.
<n2diy> Good morning.
<JonathanD> hey n2diy
<waltman> This is why I never got the drippy faucet replaced. I talked to the maintenance guy and he said it was going to cost $800. They're doing a massive replacement of all the plumbing this year, so I figured it would get replaced as part of that. I just needed it to last a few more months.
<waltman> But apparently it's been a problem for a while. The unit below me is vacant, so it needed to drip down into the unit 2 floors down before anyone noticed.
<waltman> It's a mess.
<JonathanD> oh dear...
<waltman> I need to have a chat with my homeowner's insurance folks.
<JonathanD> yes, you do...
<waltman> If it stayed in the bathrooms, the damage is probably fairly minimal.
<waltman> (I hope...)
<JonathanD> Water is too dangerous. It should be banned.
<waltman> indeed
<waltman> I've had water drip down from the unit above mine. The main damage has been to the ceiling tiles and bath mats.
<waltman> ceiling tiles can absorb a surprising amount of water.
<JonathanD> that they can.
<JonathanD> I'm not sure if thats intentional..
<JonathanD> wet ceiling tiles are nasty, too :P
<waltman> true.
<JonathanD> woot still has not shipped :/
<n2diy> Playing around, I set up a LAMP server here, and I have Drupal, Joomla, and Wordpress installed also. Can they share the same Mysql DB, or do I need a seperate DB for each of them?
<JonathanD> They should probably have seperate DBs on a single mysql instance.
<MutantTurkey> don't want to pat myself on the back or anything, but yet again i've seriously boosted the performance of this project I am working on - yet again using FOSS tools
<MutantTurkey> imagemagick++
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> quick question
<MutantTurkey> how can I reference the folder my script is in?
<MutantTurkey> say i went ~/lol.sh arg arg arg
<MutantTurkey> could I find where that lol.sh is?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: sh ~/lol.sh
<jedijf> jimf@lobby:~$ cd /
<jedijf> jimf@lobby:/$ pwd
<jedijf> jimf@lobby:/$ sh ~/test.sh test
<jedijf> bash script test
<jedijf> test
<jedijf>  ~/./test.sh
<jedijf> all kinds of ways
<waltman> So I come home and the works all done, but there's 2 inches of standing water in my tub.
<waltman> The plumber's trying to blame this on me. Granted by tub drain was slow, but it wasn't completely clogged.
<waltman> It seems like they finally got it back to its normal slowness by using some sort of foul-smelling acid.
<waltman> I figured he was going to bill me for the work, but he wanted payment before he left. I told him fine, but you're not getting paid until my tub drains.
<JonathanD> awesome...
<JonathanD> waltman: I cleared my clogged drain by filling it and clearing it with the shop vac like 30 times.
<JonathanD> it was... fun...
<waltman> I was like, "You've been in here all day tearing apart my wall, and you're telling me nothing fell down the train?"
<JonathanD> the wall is in the drain.
<waltman> it doesn't take much to clog it up.
<JonathanD> waltman: in our case, it was a water bottle cap
<waltman> it needs replacing too, but that's a job for another day
<waltman> nice
<JonathanD> the little teeth on it liked to collect hair
<JonathanD> shop vac got it.
<waltman> excellent
<waltman> I'm exhausted.
<JonathanD> You're home though right?
<waltman> yes
<waltman> with a mostly working bathroom
<JonathanD> awesome.
<JonathanD> and a $17,000 bill
<waltman> I want to wait for the acid to clear out before I inspect further.
<waltman> $849.
<JonathanD> new humble bundle
<JonathanD> waltman: could be worse.
<waltman> True. Having this happen on June 4 would have been worse, for instance.
<JonathanD> June 4?
<waltman> i.e. the day before my defense
<JonathanD> Ah.
<JonathanD> Yes
<JonathanD> waltman: now relax a bit.
<JonathanD> Get up early tomorrow, I'll even treat you to andys.
<waltman> I still need dinner.
<waltman> I woke up around 3:15 this morning and never really totally fell back asleep.
<waltman> And then I got to do a run-through my my defense talk for my advisors.
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> when you are less busy I shall buy you andys :P
<waltman> Which I would have been working on last night, but instead I was catching the 8:22 back into the city.
<JonathanD> 987
<waltman> ?
<JonathanD> typo
<JonathanD> sorry.
<JonathanD> my / is sticking.
<waltman> that's a lot of channels
<JonathanD> I tend to not close things very often.
<waltman> bbiab
<jedijf> bath time?
<jedijf> nm
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-01
<waltman> So not only am I out $849, but I'm also missing the bucket I had in my bathroom.
<MutantTurkey> sometimes I like to work at night
<waltman> and other times?
<ChinnoDog> What is the easiest to use free Windows based IRC client now
<pleia2> xchat?
<ChinnoDog> It isn't free
<pleia2> sure it is
<ChinnoDog> not the one at xchat.org
<pleia2> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<pleia2> yeah, don't use the one at xchat.org
<pleia2> use the free build
<ChinnoDog> ok, I'm pushing the free one now. hehe
<ChinnoDog> thanks pleia2
<MutantTurkey> Pidgin?
<waltman> So tonight I tried on the new shirt I bought to go with my new suit.  It fits fine around the neck, but the arms are too long and around the waist it could accomodate someone who weights 200 lbs more than me.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: time to hit the taylor
<MutantTurkey> tailor'
<MutantTurkey> please do not hit any 'taylors'
<waltman> I hope I can return it.
<waltman> do tailors alter shirts?
<waltman> I paid $55 for this dress shirt. For that price it should fit!
<MutantTurkey> Gary Johnson just got matching funds from the FEC! :-)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: i believe so
<waltman> The sales woman who helped me pick it out had measuring tape, for crissakes.
<MutantTurkey> weird
<waltman> Oh well. At least I know what my crazy neck size is now. Guess I'll hit the outlets over the weekend.
<MutantTurkey> http://lsbr.niams.nih.gov/bsoft/bsoft_distproc.html
<MutantTurkey> ever see that?
<waltman> What's bsoft?
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<MutantTurkey> apparently it allows me to harness processing power across many computers
<MutantTurkey> like distcc for generic computers
<MutantTurkey> generic programs'
<MutantTurkey> lord of dork
<LordOfTime> silence, you
<LordOfTime> or i'll turn  you into mutantturkeybacon
<LordOfTime> *yawn*
<MutantTurkey> never had the turk bacon
 * InHisName yawns
<MutantTurkey> yawns is right
<MutantTurkey> single threaded application != good
<MutantTurkey> === bad
<toggles> are you sure?
<MutantTurkey> not in many cases
<MutantTurkey> threads could be applied to many cases
<MutantTurkey> i need a one line command to tell me when my load average is under .75 so i know my process is done and then make it wake me up by playing a song.
<MutantTurkey> unix foo here we go
<toggles> i want a multi threaded cat
<MutantTurkey> yes that too
 * InHisName wakes up and yawns some more
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> Yo
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> nothing yet
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> hey
<JonathanD> how goes?
<waltman> Slept better last night :)
<waltman> I've still got to clean my tub before I can take a shower.
<JonathanD> yay
<JonathanD> hows your work coming?
<waltman> I've got a ton of tweaks I need to make to my slides.
<waltman> got lots of good advice from @advisors yesterday
<waltman> I might do another practice talk for my lab today.
<JonathanD> awesome
 * InHisName is done sleeping
<waltman> Was I wrong to call the plumber this morning to ask him to return the bucket that disappeared from my bathroom yesterday?
<JonathanD> he stole your bucket...
<JonathanD> no, you were not wrong :/
<JonathanD> what the heck?
<JonathanD> waltman: are you sure he didn't wash it down the drain wit hteh rest of the wall?
<waltman> He told me "We've got 5 or 6 buckets we use..." Now I see where they get them all!
<waltman> Also there was a roll of paper towels on my kitchen counter that wasn't there before.
<JonathanD> waltman: one time when I had a heater guy at my place, I came home to a half lb of turkey in my fridge that wasn't there before.
<waltman> hah
<JonathanD> called him, he said "Oh, I wondered where that went. You can have it."
<waltman> This is why I like to be home when work's being down. But it was impossible yesterday.
<JonathanD> Guy must eat a lot...
<ChinnoDog> lol JonathanD
<ChinnoDog> half lb of turkey just appears..
<JonathanD> I'm going to be the turkey-notrobber
<JonathanD> I'm going to break into peoples houses, and leave behind turkey.
<ChinnoDog> It would be more fun if you stole other lunch meats and replaced it with turkey
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: MutantTurkey?
<MutantTurkey> you called sir?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: not really :)
<JonathanD> 14:51:10 < JonathanD> I'm going to be the turkey-notrobber
<JonathanD> 14:51:18 < JonathanD> I'm going to break into peoples houses, and leave behind turkey.
<JonathanD> 14:53:32 < ChinnoDog> It would be more fun if you stole other lunch meats and replaced it with turkey
<rmg51> JonathanD: feel free to leave a little MutantTurkey ;-)
<MutantTurkey> ah
<InHisName> Maybe you can take a bucket with you while you're at it, too.
<JonathanD> waltman: whats that thing you use/we talked about for finances on linux?
<passstab> is it gnucash?
<JonathanD> Maybe. I don't recall.
<passstab> and how do we make that transition smooth?
<passstab> nvm
<passstab> http://www.gnucash.org/features.phtml#data-feat
 * passstab pokes waltman 
<jedijf> passstab: wait until later or i will memo you waltman is in /stress/ zone with phd thingy
<waltman> yes, it's gnucash
<waltman> I was OK with JUST the phd stress. It was the addition of plumbing stress that had me a wee bit postal yesterday.
<JonathanD> waltman needs an irecream.
 * jedijf didn't want to list all the stressers
<JonathanD> erm
<JonathanD> icecream.
<jedijf> don't forget missin bucket
<JonathanD> he can have a bucket of ice cream.
<passstab> ah i'm sorry
<passstab> thanks
<passstab> i added a bit more to it http://piratepad.net/H3HLLjEwPB
<InHisName> passstab: just what is it you are scheming ?  Converting (your) local library to linux or the whole counties libraries to linux   or ????
<passstab> starting local then seeing where it goes
<passstab> hopefully turning it into a profession
<InHisName> Probably have fierce competition.  I have been to several libraries in area and all have same computers with same software loaded in same way.  Most noticeable on the small kids computers.  Its loaded with lots of educational games and I noticed each lib had same exact set up games  similar looking hardware too...
<JonathanD> The world!
<passstab> all the ones near me that i've been to are part of delco
<passstab> so i don't think i can touch them
<InHisName> May be marketed like TVs were to motel owners. The factories sold TVs maybe even at a loss to get their brand into more motel rooms across the country.   Best 19" price 1971 $349 up   $599 list.  We got charged $219.
<InHisName> I've been to Warminster(bucks co.) Abington (MontCo) and Logan(Philly).
<passstab> yea i plan to get credibility then charge
<InHisName> I suspect there is a group pooling all the 'loss' of educational and other softwares into one package and offering to libraries at sensational pricing.  Warminster has 2 toddler/kids computers with plaque -> donated by Mr & Mrs xyz.  I suspect the total was only a few hundred at most.  Oh yes, the monitors are flat screens.
<passstab> i suspect that if the rest is good the foss kids stuff will be sufficient
<passstab> http://gcompris.net/-About-GCompris-
<passstab> that proabaly is good enough
<InHisName> SirsiDynix e-Library (TM) is used by Warminster/Bucks county.  I hardly see the OS in the library and I can do the same from home via the web.  If the apps are all web based then any os with a good browser can work fine.
<InHisName> I see gcompris notes.   You might want to check out that kids thing.  I suspect 40-80 games/apps installed and working.  At $50 each retail, that's a lot of value in one machine.
<passstab> which kids thing?
<InHisName> Games feature Sponge Bob, Dora, and many other kids popular chars.  All with educational bent in game play.  Some even work for 2 & 3 year olds.  By 7-8 the kids are maturing past most of the games.
<passstab> ah link?
<InHisName>  passstab: which kids thing?    The free machines in the Juvenile section.  Usually 1-4 machines.
<InHisName> I'll see if I can find a link
<passstab> oh i though you where talking about GC
<passstab> http://gcompris.net/Other-project-of-interest
<passstab> everything there would be perfect
<passstab> except KDE
<passstab> as i want this to stay light
<passstab> there could also be educational software for teens/adults
<InHisName> passstab: try this: www.awelearning.com/
<jedijf> passstab: thre's a kid based distro - can't remember much besides an eskimo i think - ping pleia2 - florida couple
<jedijf> made it, not light but specific
<InHisName> Go to library for what my lib has
<passstab> jedijf, qeimo
<jedijf> passstab: YES
<jedijf> qumop
<passstab> :D
<jedijf> there's an eskimo right?
<pleia2> qimo
<InHisName> Locations 	3,339       . . . . . .  Digital Learning Solutions 	11,918     .. . . . . . . . . . .  Learning Hours 	79,650,050
<InHisName> apparently they get feedback from all the installations usages.
<jedijf> passstab: did you look at/into edubuntu yet?
<passstab> yea
<jedijf> gcompris was tooooo french for my tastes - my wife used it for an early childhood dev project
<passstab> oh is it?
<passstab> that sux :(
<passstab> is it so bad that it won't work for libraries?
<passstab> oh no i haven't booted edubuntu yet
<passstab> how do i make it do the ltsp thing?
<jedijf> boot it and the answer will be revealed
<passstab> ok
<jedijf> re:gcompris - not unusable, just noticeably not native English
<jedijf> imo
<passstab> ah crap
<passstab> maybe the kde ones then?
<jedijf> passstab: actually iirc she used the win version LOL
<jedijf> the partial
<passstab> huh?
<passstab> oh right
<waltman> (sangria friday)++
<jedijf> waltman: foul
<jedijf> on the first day or eve of philly beer week you can not have sangria
<waltman> jedijf: fair
<waltman> I'm not partaking until Tuesday.
<jedijf> ok, well considering Spain's economic woes, give them a hand
<passstab> jedijf, you be there next sunday?
<jedijf> passstab: this sunday and the following 3
<passstab> oh good
<passstab> me too
<jedijf> you there this sunday?
<passstab> !!
<jedijf> blowing off wedding for arduino - you've been knighted a geek officially \o/
<jedijf> sir passstab
<passstab> :D
<passstab> am now wrighting edub to the (less then it was before) awesome USB stick
<passstab> jedijf, will you hangout after for s3?
<jedijf> i plan on it
<passstab> schweet
<jedijf> but if that is son-in-laws first attended class, i'll have to see if he can handle the long day
<jedijf> playing it by ear
<passstab> e's doin better?
<jedijf> he got out of hospital today, texted me that he couldn't make first class but would read the book i gave him (the intro to arduino, garbage ass radio shack book)
<passstab> oh good
<passstab> ok i'm ready to boot into edubuntu
<passstab> b
<jedijf> passstab: read the boot options on the lice cd
<jedijf> live
<passstab> ok
<jedijf> passstab: are you doing in a vm?
<sadin> hows this design look so far? http://taskr.sadin.c9.io/
<JonathanD> Canoe geeknic.
<JonathanD> any takers?
<InHisName> Tomorrow ?
<InHisName> sadin: I tried but only got this:                                                                              "Could not proxy request taskr.sadin.c9.io/ -> 192.168.110.53:48330"                         Click here to try again, or go back to dashboard. If that doesn't work please issue a bug report here
<sadin> InHisName ah yeah i just move to my own cloud server sorry sec
<sadin> http://taskr.cloudfoundry.com/ InHisName
<InHisName> Taskr social task mgt   with login
<InHisName> Mostly blank other wise
<sadin> InHisName yes just started pretty much hows the header look so far
<sadin> ive put hours into just the header footer and login box.
<InHisName> Looks like a header, sadin
 * sadin forgets you guys arent designers lol
 * sadin wants critique lol
<InHisName> I'd only put in 1/4 hour not hours and hours, nothing to critique.  Design is simple and not complex, its good.
<sadin> InHisName okay well thank you for looking it means alot you took the time :D
<waltman> unsurprisingly, the plumber did not return my bucket today
<waltman> I see now why he demands payment up front -- to not give his customers time to see what they took and deduct the cost from his bill.
<InHisName> maybe he only works the hours banker used to in the '60s.   M-F 9-3
 * waltman looks at the weather map and thinks maybe it's a good evening to stay in.
<waltman> I should probably do laundry
<sadin> This is one great service http://cloudfoundry.com/
<waltman> Do I really want to drive down to Dulles and pick up a stranded friend?
<waltman> Fortunately she seems to have become unstranded, so no road trip.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-02
<InHisName> No PennBot, I can't leave message for departed fellow
<InHisName> Stick to your Thesis, waltman, stop looking for diversions.
<waltman> She finally got onto a plane, but in her last tweet it had been sitting on the tarmac for over an hour.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> off for patio-ing
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-03
<Sadin> smartOS looks nice
<Sadin> http://smartos.org/ :D
<InHisName> It does seem kinda interesting.   No real spare hardware to play with and no job, boo hoo.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> *YAWN*
<waltman> So I put on my glasses this morning and had a brief moment of panic when everything in my left eye looked blurry. Turned out the left lens had fallen out.
<jedijf> wow, scary, then funny
<waltman> I thought to myself, "They must have gotten dirty. Let me go get something to clean them." And then when I went to wipe them off, I had a surprise!
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacont to all!
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> JonathanD, you around?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: perhaps
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-27
<ChinnoDog> does not
<InHisName> Now its night,  SOOooooo, good night all
<ChinnoDog> :/
<ChinnoDog> http://store.baconsalt.com/Naughty-Bacon_c_43.html
<ChinnoDog> not everything should taste like bacon
<InHisName> Diesel fuel should not taste like bacon.
<ChinnoDog> Technically bacon grease could be converted into diesel fuel and would smell like bacon. idk about the taste.
<InHisName> If you drove a diesel truck thru a neighborhood, which group would be bigger following you?   Dogs or Bacon lovin' humans ?    I would not desire either to hang about.
<ChinnoDog> idk. The baconmobile would be popular.
<InHisName> Popular with most every dog from miles around plus one MutantTu1key and one Baconizer
<InHisName> Not my type of groupies desired.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> just us
<rmg51> thinking about going for a walk
<JonathanD> that sounds like a good diea.
<JonathanD> idea
<JonathanD> it's light out, after all
<JonathanD> Bit chilly though.
<JonathanD> I went out to get a case of water out of the car.
<rmg51> no worse then winter
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-28
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Good Morning all
<MutantTu1key> Back to work
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: hello
<MutantTu1key> suppp
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacons!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-29
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> hay
<JonathanD> Considering grilling some chicken.
<rmg51> considering having my usual cereal
<JonathanD> The chicken would be for lunch.
<rmg51> too much trouble for me this early in the morning
<JonathanD> Best time to do it.
<JonathanD> I grill an extra one, throw some eggs on top, and have a chicken egg and cheese sandwich.
<rmg51> see above ^
<JonathanD> It's no tribble at all.
<rmg51> then you can cook for me and bring it over when your done :-D
<Samuraialba> I want chicken :)
<Samuraialba> I might grab some sausage, egg, and cheese biscuits at school
<Samuraialba> :)
<Samuraialba> Oh... Good morning!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Good morning
 * InHisName runs off to see about gum scraping
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * InHisName observes that gum scraping is not nearly as horrible as 15 years ago.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-30
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<JonathanD> how's you?
<rmg51> wishing I was still asleep :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Maybe you are still asleep.
<TheLordOfTime> or perhaps we're just all figments of everyone else's imagination :p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-31
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<JonathanD> hi Samuraialba
<Samuraialba> Heya
<Samuraialba> how is it going?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-01
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> hey
<waltman> Morning
<JonathanD> hi waltman
<JonathanD> waltman: no mac programmers group today?
<waltman> I've got a lame excuse. I'm in Austin.
<waltman> I'm out of the country in Texas.
<waltman> But good luck today!
<JonathanD> lame ecxcuse.
<JonathanD> come anyway.
<JonathanD> I hate lag.
<waltman> If I can get online at 10:30, I'll try to heckle you :)
 * waltman checks the schedule...
<waltman> There's a keynote from 9-10 cdt.
<JonathanD> waltman: you're assuming I can get on irc.
<waltman> I was going to try to hit one of the pages John linked to yesterday.
<JonathanD> waltman: I suppose you could modify the pres on etherpad
<JonathanD> waltman: well, the "notes" page is readonly :)
<waltman> boo
<JonathanD> one of the features of etherpad you would have learned about, if you came to one of my talks
<waltman> Well, I'll be surrounded by the Republic of Texas's finest Linux minds. We'll have to hack our way in!
<waltman> High of 96 in Austin today
<waltman> I'm off to find some breakfast. Later.
<rmg51> stupid kernel updates
 * waltman waves from Texas Linux Fest
<rmg51> that's two days in a row
 * rmg51 waves from his desk
 * rmg51 waves again as he leaves to go to the bank
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
 * teddy-dbear grumbles about two kernel updates in two days
<teddy-dbear> only two more laptops to go
<teddy-dbear> see ya
<waltman> Bootup time is perfect chocolate munching time.
<rmg51> waltman: any time is chocolate munching time
<JonathanD> waltman: you were apparently the MPSIGs first ever remote participant.
<waltman> woot!
<JonathanD> I think John wants to use etherpad for future talk notes.
<JonathanD> so everyone can contrib.
<waltman> nice
<waltman> The talk I'm sitting in now is by a guy who put a wifi router on a weather balloon and put it up to the edge of space while keeping a connection.
<waltman> They usually go their launches in August because that's when the jet stream over South Texas is the best. But this time it didn't cooperate. "It took off like a howlin' cat!"
<waltman> s/go their launches/do their launches/
<JonathanD> cool
<JonathanD> directed wifi?
<waltman> they pointed the antenna down, so they had some issues with it taking off
<waltman> tighter beam for best gain
<JonathanD> nice.
<JonathanD> I did 3 miles once, but thats it.
<waltman> but they were also broadcasting a video signal over fm, and that was wide enough that he could use that to direct his wifi antenna.
<waltman> http://2013.texaslinuxfest.org/content/howto-first-wifi-edge-space
<JonathanD> meh, just run a really long ethernet cable.
<waltman> that might cause weight issues.
<JonathanD> string of smaller balloons to hold the cable.
<JonathanD> you launch new ones as you spin it out.
<waltman> I should point out that this gentleman pronounces wifi as "wah fah" :)
<waltman> "There are 3 seasons in South Texas: Summer, July and August"
<JonathanD> I should have given you flyers :P
<waltman> you should have!
<waltman> there are a LOT of tables here
<waltman> maybe 20-30 strewn all over the floor
<JonathanD> Invite them all :P
<waltman> maybe 15-20
<JonathanD> bring me back some biz cards.
<waltman> for what?
<JonathanD> so I can hound people for sponsorships of course :)
<waltman> ah
<waltman> the only ground I haven't found here is Ubuntu!
<waltman> group
<JonathanD> right now I'm trying to figure out how to get tastycakes to england.
<waltman> pleia2: Do you know Philip Ballew?
<waltman> He's talking about ubuntu at txlf right now.
<pleia2> yeah (just had lunch with him s few days ago actually)
<pleia2> he is very enthusiastic :)
<waltman> I'm sitting 10 feet in front of him right now :)
<waltman> He's a big fan of orange and purple.
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> I only say that because he just described them as the world's two greatest colors.
<waltman> "The last thing Ubuntu wants to do is alienate its user." <the entire room laughs<
<waltman> JonathanD: http://2013.texaslinuxfest.org/sponsors
<JonathanD> Thanksies.
<waltman> JonathanD: I gathered some swag for you, too
<JonathanD> Cool :)
<JonathanD> Good event?
<JonathanD> waltman: mpsig needs a speaker for august.
<JonathanD> would you like to volunteer.
<waltman> It was great until this afternoon.
<JonathanD> Something happen?
<waltman> Second session after lunch and I was getting drowsy. I went out to the hallway to get some more coffee, and discovered that all the urns had been replaced by bartenders.
<waltman> In theory there's a Starbucks 2 blocks away, but in practice it's 4 blocks away and is closed for summer break.
<JonathanD> oops
<waltman> But I think the walk revived me better than the coffee anyway. :)
<JonathanD> we'll have to get you a coffee flask, for when you're trapped in a bar and no coffee is ot be found.
<waltman> I didn't get enough sleep last night, and I had a big lunch, and the speaker had a really soothing voice
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> John said he would do his invisibility talk at fosscon.
<JonathanD> It'd kinda be offtopic, but it also sounds very interesting.
<waltman> I'd go!
<JonathanD> Someone from nasa asked him to do it.
<JonathanD> for them.
<waltman> open source invisibility cloak!
<JonathanD> (or something along those lines)
<waltman> there was someone from nasa at the meeting today?
<JonathanD> the talk would really be on the math/science of it, with pointers on where to go do it
<JonathanD> no... wherever it was he gave his talk
<waltman> Oh, Balticon
<waltman> NASA people go to that.
<JonathanD> balitcon
<JonathanD> yeah
<JonathanD> I think I'd go to it too.
<JonathanD> one of the guys (I don't know everyones name) was talking about using etherpad in a classroom or such.
<JonathanD> I honestly think this is a great idea.
<JonathanD> collaborative notetaking?
<waltman> Deivy?
<JonathanD> Russianish accent?
<JonathanD> or east europeish, anyway.
<waltman> The crazy Brazilian guy who wants to do scientific programming in Applescript?
<JonathanD> I don't recall if it's the same guy.
<JonathanD> But really scientific programming should be done in qbasic.
<JonathanD> I'm not sure why anyone would do anything else.
<waltman> There's another guy with an accent. Older guy.
<JonathanD> This was the older guy, then. I think :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-02
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> walk time
<JonathanD> hi.
<waltman> *yawn*
<JonathanD> yes
 * waltman wonders how he can possibly feel hungry this morning after all the bbq he had last night…
<waltman> My sources tell me I need to have breakfast this morning at a place famous for its gingerbread pancakes
<JonathanD> bring us back some.
 * rmg51 made pancakes for dinner last night
<waltman> gingerbread pancakes?
<rmg51> no
<rmg51> just regular buttermilk
<ChinnoDog> pancakes++
<waltman> We ended up opting for breakfast burritos instead
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-26
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-27
 * InHisName is deciding if he should bother yawning tonigh
<InHisName> t
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> Well off to Reading for a quick round trip
<pvl1> morning
<lazyPower> o/ everyone
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-28
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<MutantTurkey> werd yo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-29
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> Are issues with 4k sector hard drives resolved in Ubuntu now?
<ChinnoDog> I want to buy a new hard drive for Ubuntu on my laptop with 4k sectors but only if that is not an issue anymore.
<ChinnoDog> I was impatient and bought it. 2.5gb drive on the way.
<ChinnoDog> I mean, 2.5tb drive.
<ChinnoDog> That is big.
<ChinnoDog> I won't know what to do with all that space.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-30
<lazypower-travel> o/
<lazypower-travel> ChinnoDog: you should be fine with a 4k sector drive
<lazypower-travel> ChinnoDog: my WD Red 2.5 TB drives have been champs - i'm running them in a BTRFS raid setup
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: you could fill it up with a bazillion text tweets
<ChinnoDog> 2.5tb of plaintext would be an obscene amount of information.
<ChinnoDog> lazypower-travel: It is a WD green. There are mixed reviews.
<InHisName> How long to read 2.5 TB text as a speed reader ?   Say you could read avg of 5K words per min.
<InHisName> at 10 bytes per word & space, punctuation, etc.   That'd be 50 K bytes / min.  It would only be 50 mega minutes to read it all.   Read only 16.667 hours a day, comes to 1,000 minutes a day.  So,,,, only 50,000 days to read the whole thing.
<ChinnoDog> Average word size is 5 characters so that 10 bytes assumes UTF-16. More likely UTF-8 which will be closer to 5 bytes per word. Compress it and you will have 10x as much space.
<ChinnoDog> No worries though. I don't have that much text. Maybe I can collect 2.5tb of lolcats.
<adom> so i've been using mosh for my SSH connections rather than just ssh command. really liking it a lot.
<adom> highly recommend checking it out.
<adom> although its really useful for me just because walking upstairs from our storage/office room to the server room i lose wifi so my ssh sessions get cut off.
<adom> so if you're not breaking connection often its not amazing i guess, but still very nice and easy to use.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-26
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-27
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> anyone want to go see glocca morra saturday?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-29
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> has everyone submitted their talks for FOSSCON? it's last(ish) call time. just a reminder http://fosscon.us/CallForPapers
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-30
<icey> ahoy'
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-31
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-01
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-02
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-03
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> Mornin'
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-04
<ChinnoDog> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<ChinnoDog> I booted my laptop to 16.04 via USB stick yesterday. I need to upgrade.
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I will dist-upgrade though. Instead I will use Chef to configure 16.04 with all my settings.
<jthan> ugh. chef.
<pleia2> hah
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-05
<ChinnoDog> jthan: What do you have against chef?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> hi5 pleia2
<pleia2> o/ lazyPower
<pleia2> er ^5
<pleia2> :)
<lazyPower> :D either/or worksk
<lazyPower> s/worksk/works/
<pleia2> philadelphia-ing it up for a couple weeks now
<pleia2> plug next week \o/
<pleia2> my boss is the creator of apache mesos, and he's coming out :) it's going to be awesome
<mutantturkey> mfw
<mutantturkey> someone at intel emails me
<mutantturkey> and i miss out on it because my inbox is such a mess
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> mornin o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<swift110> hey all
<JonathanD> hi
<swift110> how are you JonathanD
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110
<JonathanD> Good, oyu?
<swift110> im good ChinnoDog
<swift110> im good JonathanD  what ya up to
<JonathanD> Work stuff.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-03
<swift110> hey all
<waltman> yo
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-29
<swift110> sup
<Jackson> Hello
<swift110> how are you Jackson
<Jackson> Hi guy OK so far u?
<Jackson> Bunch of pain but I survive
<Jackson> swift110: it was a nice day in western pa today
<swift110> how so Jackson
<swift110> oh sorry to hear that man
<Jackson> Had 3 back operations L2 to S3 fused with screws and 10 rods
<Jackson> But again I am surviving
<Jackson> :)
<Jackson> ATM I am watching Stanley Meyers It runs on water
<Jackson> Utube
<Jackson> Hydrogen energy
<swift110> oh that sucks
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everythig else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Am I right to be pissed off about this? It's going to get a lot less eyeballs there than in the main hardware forum.
<waltman> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2393447
<waltman> this ^
<waltman> Ask on #ubuntu, not a single response. Type it up and ask on the hardware forum, and the first person to read it moves it somewhere else.
